# Surefire P3X 1000 lumens!



## tonkem (Jul 22, 2013)

Out on Surefire website: http://surefire.stage.guidance.com/illumination/flashlights/p3x-fury.html
They just released the Eb2 as well! Way to go Surefire!


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 22, 2013)

It was a good day to check out CPF. Wonder if they'll make a nitrolon version?


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice! What do you guys guess... an XML2?


----------



## FPSRelic (Jul 23, 2013)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Nice! What do you guys guess... an XML2?



I'd reckon that's a good guess. I can sense an update to the M3LT/UB3T incoming in the near future.


----------



## PocketRocket (Jul 23, 2013)

*Poof*


----------



## PocketRocket (Jul 23, 2013)

*Poof*


----------



## parametrek (Jul 23, 2013)

tonkem said:


> Out on Surefire website ...



*This is not Surefire's website!*

This is staging/preview/demo page hosted by the website design firm guidance.com. These are most likely the people who do Surefire's web design and you are most likely linking an internal preview meant for client eyes (eg, Mr John Matthews) only.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 23, 2013)

Check out the P3X's claimed 'tactical runtime' of 60 hours.


----------



## Craig K (Jul 23, 2013)

tonkem said:


> Out on Surefire website: http://surefire.stage.guidance.com/illumination/flashlights/p3x-fury.html
> They just released the Eb2 as well! Way to go Surefire!



You say they just released the EB2 as well but I don't see the EB2 anywhere on the Surefire website?


----------



## Furious Tide Of Light (Jul 23, 2013)

How did you guys get information on a staging site? Google?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Craig K said:


> You say they just released the EB2 as well but I don't see the EB2 anywhere on the Surefire website?


http://surefire.stage.guidance.com/illumination/flashlights/eb2-backup.html


----------



## tonkem (Jul 23, 2013)

parametrek said:


> *This is not Surefire's website!*
> 
> This is staging/preview/demo page hosted by the website design firm guidance.com. These are most likely the people who do Surefire's web design and you are most likely linking an internal preview meant for client eyes (eg, Mr John Matthews) only.




I noticed that the link shows the "guidance" in the name, but I pulled direct from surefire website last night. Seems it has been removed from their main flashlight page now, but it was there last night and would expect it to return very soon.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 23, 2013)

the link doesn't appear to work anymore 

what'd y'all see? is it a basically an extended P2X? 3x CR123?

threads like this are _exactly_ why I've been considering removing my email from the newsletter subscription by Surefire because I always hear/see these lights on CPF _well_ in advance haha.... and I like it!

*edit*: I'd disagree this was meant for one person's eyes only. if it _was_, then they could've password protected the page, sent a mockup/preview of it through email, hosted the page on private/internal servers, etc. They may've pulled it because of inaccuracies or perhaps someone jumped the gun in making the page public.

they could also have just restricted viewing to IP addresses belonging to Surefire offices, etc. :/


----------



## tonkem (Jul 23, 2013)

tobrien said:


> the link doesn't appear to work anymore
> 
> what'd y'all see? is it a basically an extended P2X? 3x CR123?
> 
> ...



PM sent.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## pjandyho (Jul 23, 2013)

tobrien said:


> They may've pulled it because of inaccuracies or perhaps someone jumped the gun in making the page public.


They pulled it because excited CPFers are swarming their phone line for a product that isn't ready to ship yet.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 23, 2013)

I like the 3-cell design - I've been partial to 3xCR123 for a while due to its advantages in high output / high wattage applications. 
2xCR123 is having a hard time keeping up with the newer generation of lights utilizing the XM-L/etc.


----------



## Cerealand (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like the page is back up. $250 listed price.


----------



## tonkem (Jul 23, 2013)

Cerealand said:


> Looks like the page is back up. $250 listed price.



No, page is not back up, looks like this was a cached page, as I still have it as well, cached on my browser. As well as the EB2.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jul 23, 2013)

tonkem said:


> No, page is not back up, looks like this was a cached page, as I still have it as well, cached on my browser. As well as the EB2.



I've never looked at that page before and I can pull it up now.


----------



## tonkem (Jul 23, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> I've never looked at that page before and I can pull it up now.



Oops you are correct. Looks like it is back up. Just don't see it in the "flashlight list" on surefire's site.....


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 23, 2013)

Trying to pull 10 watts from a regular 18650 doesn't seem wise, and Surefire went the IFR instead of ICR route. 
If only you could use 18500 instead of 17500. ICR 17500 1100mAh, IMR 18500 also 1100mAh.
Heat sinking seems low, which could explain the somewhat high weight, but the P2X Fury is also the same.

Doesn't seem innovative at all. It is nicely derivative of the P2X Fury, so I don't see how SF can justify an extra C note. An extra $25 certainly.
Innovative would be a Fenix TK35 style 2 rows of 2 cr123A, or 2x 18650.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 23, 2013)

typo: should be 60hrs on low and 1.5hrs tactical 

Hopefully they'll correct it soon


----------



## stevieo (Jul 23, 2013)

KeyGrip said:


> It was a good day to check out CPF. Wonder if they'll make a nitrolon version?



nitrolon can not be bored. when I get my P3X it is going straight to Precision Works to be bored for 2x 18500's!!!

P3x not available for sale yet. I'll keep looking.


----------



## LiteTheWay (Jul 23, 2013)

If an updated UB3T just went from 800 to 100 lumens you would be hard-pressed to notice the difference I would guess.


I would want an update to 2000 lumens





PocketRocket said:


> Big ouch. I want one. Now.
> 
> 
> I'm suddenly expecting a 2,000 lumen M6LT. Hehehe. I'd love to see how well regulation holds up, though. Shouldn't be too bad I suppose? Considering that the UB3T holds its 800 lumens quite well.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 23, 2013)

The P3X is another must have. XML2 maybe? I hope we can get it close to the P2X price point.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 23, 2013)

kyhunter1 said:


> The P3X is another must have. XML2 maybe? I hope we can get it close to the P2X price point.



If the pricing shown on the site linked above is correct then it should be available for around $175. 

I'm looking forward to this light but I'm really curious how it will handle the heat. I did some testing on the P2X Fury a couple of weeks ago and it gets hot enough, maybe even too hot for some. It makes me wonder if we won't see some sort of step-down in output as with other recent lights.


----------



## Furious Tide Of Light (Jul 24, 2013)

I think most folks don't want it with a strike bezel, but I'd like mine to have it. 

Is it true that the variations will come in later? Or if it's not launched at the start, it won't be there?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 24, 2013)

There must be some thermal throttling going on. It would get extremely hot at 1000lm constant output with that small head. E.g. my oveready XML2 can produce over 1000lm for 40mins but you need to be holding it and it does get very hot. If you were to switch it on and set it down, it would get hot enough to burn you and possibly damage the battery. This is fine for a CPF user but not for the general public.

I hope the head unscrews easily for boring and aftermarket bodies. With the p2x fury, some will unscrew with strap-wrenches but the earlier ones just won't budge. I'd like a 2 x 18650 body.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Heat will be a problem for this light. But.... it's a Surefire, and Ive never had a stock Surefire get too hot to hold. At 1000 lumens, I agree it must have something built in like a step down to deal with the heat. Boring to 18mm with a A19 extender should be the 18650 runtime ticket for this light. 2x18500 is awesome too. 



880arm said:


> If the pricing shown on the site linked above is correct then it should be available for around $175.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this light but I'm really curious how it will handle the heat. I did some testing on the P2X Fury a couple of weeks ago and it gets hot enough, maybe even too hot for some. It makes me wonder if we won't see some sort of step-down in output as with other recent lights.





monkeyboy said:


> There must be some thermal throttling going on. It would get extremely hot at 1000lm constant output with that small head. E.g. my oveready XML2 can produce over 1000lm for 40mins but you need to be holding it and it does get very hot. If you were to switch it on and set it down, it would get hot enough to burn you and possibly damage the battery. This is fine for a CPF user but not for the general public.
> 
> I hope the head unscrews easily for boring and aftermarket bodies. With the p2x fury, some will unscrew with strap-wrenches but the earlier ones just won't budge. I'd like a 2 x 18650 body.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Jul 24, 2013)

I love my Fury... a Fury with "more" is a no-brainer! Can't wait to see what the street prices will be like on these... the 6v Fury is one of the best bargains out there right now.


----------



## SmokeJumperr (Jul 24, 2013)

I do like the Fury, more so now since I'm carrying mine with a Raven Concealment pocket clip. I ran one for weapon light on a rifle for a bit and it performed very well I thought even being banged around a ton. 
So I'm looking at this new larger higher output version and thinking it might be an excellent on duty type light in a tactical SF version. I'm not a fan of low mode first, but that is just my preference. And a clickie would be good to. I'll be waiting to see when someone lays hands on one with a bit of a review


----------



## tobrien (Jul 24, 2013)

SmokeJumperr said:


> I do like the Fury, more so now since I'm carrying mine with a Raven Concealment pocket clip. I ran one for weapon light on a rifle for a bit and it performed very well I thought even being banged around a ton.
> So I'm looking at this new larger higher output version and thinking it might be an excellent on duty type light in a tactical SF version. I'm not a fan of low mode first, but that is just my preference. And a clickie would be good to. I'll be waiting to see when someone lays hands on one with a bit of a review


oh heck yea, I just looked up the Raven Concealment clip and that's exactly what I've been wanting for _my_ Fury. thanks for the tip!


----------



## SmokeJumperr (Jul 24, 2013)

tobrien said:


> oh heck yea, I just looked up the Raven Concealment clip and that's exactly what I've been wanting for _my_ Fury. thanks for the tip!



Your very welcome! not to hijack the thread of course, but it is a great addition to the Fury, I suppose it could be put on this new P3X for someone wanting to carry the light in uniform type pants.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 25, 2013)

That is a nice clip. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ROB21 (Jul 25, 2013)

You think the 1000 lm is only a temporary burst? If yes, I wonder what it steps down to afterwords.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sharp in all the wrong places.


----------



## tonkem (Jul 27, 2013)

880arm said:


> If the pricing shown on the site linked above is correct then it should be available for around $175.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this light but I'm really curious how it will handle the heat. I did some testing on the P2X Fury a couple of weeks ago and it gets hot enough, maybe even too hot for some. It makes me wonder if we won't see some sort of step-down in output as with other recent lights.



880arm, are you going to be doing a review of the fury, runtimes, etc?


----------



## 880arm (Jul 27, 2013)

tonkem said:


> 880arm, are you going to be doing a review of the fury, runtimes, etc?



I have been working on a review of the P2X Fury for a couple of weeks but it keeps getting pushed aside by the new lights that SureFire is releasing. The runtime tests on the new Outdoorsman lights have been like running a marathon . . . I've got the attention span of a 2 year old so I look forward to reviewing some more high-powered tactical lights . I get a lot of search traffic on my site for the Fury so even though it's been out for a while, I know there is still considerable interest in it. 

I will be doing a review of the P3X just as soon as (if) I can get my hands on one!


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 27, 2013)

When scanning the forum index & I see 880arm's is the last post on a soon to be released light thread, I brace myself for pics; somehow he already has it.


----------



## RobertM (Aug 3, 2013)

Does anyone have any new info on this light? This might just be the first new SureFire in a couple of years that really has me interested.


----------



## Risky (Aug 3, 2013)

I cannot WAIT for the P3X. My P2X is my favorite EDC light. Honestly, I love it and use it more than my $300+ Overready custom C2. 

Sorry, P2X just kills all the P60 lights to me and the P3X will downright obliterate.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Aug 3, 2013)

RobertM said:


> Does anyone have any new info on this light? This might just be the first new SureFire in a couple of years that really has me interested.



I'll second that. A 1000 lumen Surefire that fits in your hand for "only" $250, or maybe less? They might just be getting their second purchase from me. Bought one years ago, then "saw the light" and went with other brands, but there's still something about a Surefire...


----------



## glock_nor_cal (Aug 3, 2013)

Looking forward to review/beam shots, and a comparison to UNR Commander/ Invictus


----------



## RobertM (Aug 6, 2013)

I just noticed that B&H has the P3X listed on its website with an estimated 2-4 weeks to ship. The more interesting thing (to me anyway) is that they show both a P3X-A-BK and P3X-B-BK. One is listed as having a tactical tailcap and the other with a clicky, but both are listed as have a 15 lumen low and 1000 lumen high. Could the "tactical" version actually be SF's two-stage tactical tailcap (like the A2, LX2, EB1, etc.)? If so, that would be awesome.


----------



## cankster (Aug 6, 2013)

Agreed that would be awesome, I would probably have to get one if that were the case, on top of my EB2 I just purchased.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 6, 2013)

RobertM said:


> I just noticed that B&H has the P3X listed on its website with an estimated 2-4 weeks to ship. The more interesting thing (to me anyway) is that they show both a P3X-A-BK and P3X-B-BK. One is listed as having a tactical tailcap and the other with a clicky, but both are listed as have a 15 lumen low and 1000 lumen high. Could the "tactical" version actually be SF's two-stage tactical tailcap (like the A2, LX2, EB1, etc.)? If so, that would be awesome.



Agreed, I love the 2 stage tactical switch of the Surefires, LX2, etc, as I would like them to offer it on the E1L as it is my all time go to light


----------



## shramj (Aug 6, 2013)

I went with the Dark Sucks pocket clip for my Fury and I couldn't be happier. 

http://www.darksucks.com/store%20DS_SFClip.html


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 7, 2013)

I am very satisfied with Ronac's 18650 body to my P2X Fury. Now I am just waiting for a similar 2x18650 body to P3X... It propably would be the decisive factor for me to get P3X!
However, before that I want to read some review how well the P3X head can dissipate the amount of heat from 1000lm.


----------



## Phry (Aug 8, 2013)

3 x CR123A = Fail

:shakehead


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 8, 2013)

Phry said:


> 3 x CR123A = Fail
> 
> :shakehead



Some of my favorite lights have 3xCR123s, 9P with M91 (or pretty much any M61 for longer runtime), Hound Dog, Wildcat....


----------



## cland72 (Aug 8, 2013)

Phry said:


> 3 x CR123A = Fail
> 
> :shakehead



How so?


----------



## MBentz (Aug 8, 2013)

Phry said:


> 3 x CR123A = Fail
> 
> :shakehead



Three 123s is an excellent format.


----------



## Phry (Aug 8, 2013)

cland72 said:


> How so?



Because this light will cost about $4 per hour to run on high!

SF make a fortune selling their batteries, hence the constant use of them even when better options exist.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 8, 2013)

Phry said:


> Because this light will cost about $4 per hour to run on high!
> 
> SF make a fortune selling their batteries, hence the constant use of them even when *better options exist*.



Such as?


----------



## RobertM (Aug 8, 2013)

cland72 said:


> Such as?



cland72, don't mind the troll, he or she just likes to bash SureFire and those who enjoy SureFire's products...


Here are some quotes from other threads:



Phry said:


> Surefire new models are a joke. They are mostly talk.
> 
> It would be a shame to see Zebralight end up like that too.
> 
> ...





Phry said:


> 270winchester said:
> 
> 
> > this thing is the best you can get in a pocketable light at this time.





Phry said:


> fordmechanic said:
> 
> 
> > It never made sence to me why they put it in their "new" catolog if their not even sure that its gonna be released. They did that to me a few years ago with the replacement for the U2.
> ...





Phry said:


> Foolish or not there seem to be a lot of the buy American brigade, even if it is overpriced junk.
> 
> Advertising really does work too, as Surefire have shown. So it appears does saying your product is used by the us military, that gets lapped up by people like hungry seals!
> 
> ...





Phry said:


> JCD said:
> 
> 
> > Many people who rant about Surefires being overpriced haven't ever tried them. I've owned and used both. The smoking deal I got on my only Streamlight notwithstanding, my Surefires offer the best bang for the buck, with respect to quality, of all my lights. At the opposite end would be the Fenixes I've purchased, which I feel were way overpriced for what they are.
> ...





Phry said:


> Lo
> 
> Surefire will send you a cheap part when it breaks because they had already charged you ten times the cost when you bought the thing!
> 
> ...


----------



## tobrien (Aug 8, 2013)

RobertM said:


> cland72, don't mind the troll, he or she just likes to bash SureFire and those who enjoy SureFire's products...
> 
> 
> Here are some quotes from other threads:


report him (Phry)


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 8, 2013)

RobertM said:


> cland72, don't mind the troll, he or she just likes to bash SureFire and those who enjoy SureFire's products...
> 
> 
> Here are some quotes from other threads:





tobrien said:


> report him (Phry)



Agree. Not any positive from that guy in his posts. Mostly bashing without constructive critics.


----------



## Phry (Aug 8, 2013)

The SF brigade do offend easily. 

Surefire make innovative products, release them quickly, use sensible rechargeable battery options and sell at reasonable prices. Best of all they are made in the USA so I don't need to give money to a foreign company. 

Better?


----------



## stevieo (Aug 8, 2013)

+1 on darksucks clips for the P series. i have one on my fury & all my other P series lights & spares on hand for the p3x. I am very happy with this clip too. fits in SF holsters, well machined, good tension. i do not really use holsters much anymore now that I have this clip on my fury.



shramj said:


> I went with the Dark Sucks pocket clip for my Fury and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> http://www.darksucks.com/store%20DS_SFClip.html


----------



## Cerealand (Aug 8, 2013)

If you don't SF, you don't like it. SF has their strengths and weaknesses. P3X looks neat.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 9, 2013)

The more I think about this light the more I want it. The runtime on high is not really a big deal to me because the way I use my 6v Fury is on low 95% of the time, and bump it up to high for short bursts. In all honesty, the 6v Fury is all the light I really need, but this new one is just MORE, and MORE is more fun! Hahaha.


----------



## Phry (Aug 9, 2013)

MBentz said:


> Three 123s is an excellent format.



3 x CR123 = 13.5 Wh - Use once, then bin
2 x 18650 = 25.2 Wh - Re-charge hundreds of times

$4 per hour running costs on high using 3 x CR123.

Yeah sounds great.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 9, 2013)

Phry said:


> 3 x CR123 = 13.5 Wh - Use once, then bin
> 2 x 18650 = 25.2 Wh - Re-charge hundreds of times
> 
> $4 per hour running costs on high using 3 x CR123.
> ...



If you want a rechargeable Surefire, they offer the Lawman.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 9, 2013)

cland72 said:


> If you want a rechargeable Surefire, they offer the Lawman.



they also have the UBR Invictus, that is rechargeable.  But perhaps another brand would suit..... Many flashlight makers out there. Surefire is not the best at everything, but their lights are some of the best that are made(IMHO).... I am looking forward to the P3X as a complement to the P2X I already have


----------



## Dave D (Aug 9, 2013)

cland72 said:


> If you want a rechargeable Surefire, they offer the Lawman.



I was put off buying the Lawman by Surefire's history of not continuing to supply their rechargeable battery packs, it's an expensive light to end up as a paper weight when the battery pack fails and you can't get a special battery from anywhere else.

I am hoping that they bring out the Peacekeeper which should use a 18650 cell, however they do seem to have a habit of announcing models that don't materialize.

And I am not a troll!!


----------



## cland72 (Aug 9, 2013)

Dave D said:


> I was put off buying the Lawman by Surefire's history of not continuing to supply their rechargeable battery packs, *it's an expensive light to end up as a paper weight when the battery pack fails and you can't get a special battery from anywhere else*.
> 
> I am hoping that they bring out the Peacekeeper which should use a 18650 cell, however they do seem to have a habit of announcing models that don't materialize.
> 
> And I am not a troll!!



From the Surefire website:


> This dual-fuel capable light also has the ability to run on either its included rechargeable lithium-ion (li-ion) battery or two disposable or rechargeable 123A cells.



I'm willing to bet that, with some boring, the Lawman would fit an 18650 just fine.


----------



## RobertM (Aug 9, 2013)

Dave D said:


> I was put off buying the Lawman by Surefire's history of not continuing to supply their rechargeable battery packs, it's an expensive light to end up as a paper weight when the battery pack fails and you can't get a special battery from anywhere else.
> 
> I am hoping that they bring out the Peacekeeper which should use a 18650 cell, however they do seem to have a habit of announcing models that don't materialize.
> 
> And I am not a troll!!



Propriety battery formats are definitely a concern if you plan to keep something for a long time. At least the Lawman is capable of running on CR123 cells if it comes to it.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 9, 2013)

Phry said:


> 3 x CR123 = 13.5 Wh - Use once, then bin
> 2 x 18650 = 25.2 Wh - Re-charge hundreds of times
> 
> $4 per hour running costs on high using 3 x CR123.
> ...



Keep in mind that the target market for Surefire are law enforcement and military. If you are out in the middle of nowhere, I'm not sure you will always have the ability to plug your flashlight in to recharge it. 

A lot of things in combat you end up using once and then tossing, LAW/AT-4 tubes, cargo parachutes, FAST ropes, MOPP suits... I'm sure a few batteries are just a small percentage of the kind of stuff you find littered on a battlefield.


----------



## RedForest UK (Aug 9, 2013)

To be honest, Phry makes reasonable points and isn't too rude about them, even if some may find them irritating. 3x CR123 is an inferior battery format to 2x 18650 with regards capacity. But then again 2x 18650 have quite a lot more volume so it's not really a fair comparison. Personally, the P3X seems awkward, with the added length for just a little extra output. 

Ironically, if it can fit 2x 17500 cells then the P3X could actually be a good option for those wanting to run rechargeables; it will certainly take the 8.4v and 17500s hold significantly more capacity than 16340s.


----------



## MBentz (Aug 9, 2013)

I am actually glad SureFire is making another 3x 123 light as it is my favorite format. The P3X will be my first SureFire light built after 2011 since I haven't been thrilled by their new stuff. I asked my SF dealer today and unfortunately he can't order them. Yet.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 9, 2013)

MBentz said:


> I am actually glad SureFire is making another 3x 123 light as it is my favorite format. This P3X will be my first post-2011 light. I asked my SF dealer today and unfortunately he can't order them. Yet.


I agree to the extent that the 3-cell lights are easier to hold (not too long, not too short)!

now let's hope we can use 2x 17500s on this light and/or get it bored to 18mm


----------



## Foskey (Aug 9, 2013)

Fantastic news! I really do love my Fury And E2DL Ultra. But, I need something with a little more horse power for around the outside of the house. I will be one of the first in line to purchase one of these just as soon as it is released!


----------



## tonkem (Aug 9, 2013)

Foskey said:


> Fantastic news! I really do love my Fury And E2DL Ultra. But, I need something with a little more horse power for around the outside of the house. I will be one of the first in line to purchase one of these just as soon as it is released!



If you want more power, there are quite a number of other lights that will fit the bill as well. Zebralight s6330 2400 lumens, Fenix TK75 2600 lumens, etc.  Not knocking Surefire, as I own several of them, and have another one coming in the mail, but nice to have options


----------



## Phry (Aug 9, 2013)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> Keep in mind that the target market for Surefire are law enforcement and military. If you are out in the middle of nowhere, I'm not sure you will always have the ability to plug your flashlight in to recharge it.



How much of their sales figures are military and law enforcement vs general public? 

You know lights that use say, 18650 can almost always also take primary cells if you want, you seem to be suggesting it is one or the other. This is a marketing decision by Surefire not to.

I suspect because they make a lot of money selling batteries and want to keep it that way.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 10, 2013)

Thread re-opened per contact with OP. Lets keep it civil, no baiting. If baiting or trolling occurs please report the post instead of taking the bait.

Bill


----------



## stevieo (Aug 10, 2013)

why the rumpus over cr123's. my p3x will be bored for 2x 18500's or used with 2x 18650's with an overready extender. if I want 3 or 4 cr123's then I use a sleeve.


----------



## MBentz (Aug 10, 2013)

Phry said:


> How much of their sales figures are military and law enforcement vs general public?



I have no hard data to back up what I'm about say. I can only go off what I have personally seen. After being in the Army for four years and deploying once, I'm willing to bet their military and LE sales blow civilian sales out of the water. I think it would be neat to see some hard data though. Again, this is just a gut feeling from seeing all the SF stuff down range.


----------



## 880arm (Aug 10, 2013)

MBentz said:


> I have no hard data to back up what I'm about say. I can only go off what I have personally seen. After being in the Army for four years and deploying once, I'm willing to bet their military and LE sales blow civilian sales out of the water. I think it would be neat to see some hard data though. Again, this is just a gut feeling from seeing all the SF stuff down range.



I don't have any data either but I agree with your assessment. With our focus on handheld flashlights here it's easy to underestimate the percentage of their business that is made up of weapon lights. All it takes is one look at their advertising focus and it's easy to tell who they are targeting most of their efforts at.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 10, 2013)

MBentz said:


> I have no hard data to back up what I'm about say. I can only go off what I have personally seen. After being in the Army for four years and deploying once, I'm willing to bet their military and LE sales blow civilian sales out of the water. I think it would be neat to see some hard data though. Again, this is just a gut feeling from seeing all the SF stuff down range.



i bet you're right. i'd imagine that for *every* one civilian who has a passing (or even CPF-like interest in Surefire) there are at _least_ 10,000 more LEOs or Mil men/women who also use SF.


----------



## think2x (Aug 10, 2013)

I can definitely see myself getting one of these (price permitting). I recently acquired a P2X and I was more than thrilled at it's beam shape and output. I've always liked the form factor of the 3 cell lights better, with my larger hands it just fits me better. Besides, I think the wife is trying to "steal" the P2X away from me anyway so why not upgrade?


----------



## donn_ (Aug 10, 2013)

Do you suppose it would be possible to limit discussion on this thread to the Surefire light alleged to be forthcoming, and relegate the conversation about batteries to another forum?

This is really getting boring.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Aug 10, 2013)

donn_ said:


> Do you suppose it would be possible to limit discussion on this thread to the Surefire light alleged to be forthcoming, and relegate the conversation about batteries to another forum?
> 
> This is really getting boring.



I'd say discussion of batteries IN A SUREFIRE LIGHT isn't all that off topic though - might be "been there done that" and boring to you Donn, but not all of us (myself included) have gone down all the roads you have there...


----------



## 880arm (Aug 10, 2013)

Dude Dudeson said:


> I'd say discussion of batteries IN A SUREFIRE LIGHT isn't all that off topic though - might be "been there done that" and boring to you Donn, but not all of us (myself included) have gone down all the roads you have there...



I think several of the posts that donn_ was referring to have been deleted. There was a somewhat off-topic debate brewing (about more than just this light).

Back on topic again, what is everyone's intended use for this light? I'm thinking of using it to upgrade from the G2X-Pro I keep in my truck console.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 11, 2013)

880arm said:


> I think several of the posts that donn_ was referring to have been deleted. There was a somewhat off-topic debate brewing (about more than just this light).
> 
> Back on topic again, what is everyone's intended use for this light? I'm thinking of using it to upgrade from the G2X-Pro I keep in my truck console.



My wife wants one to replace, or in addition to her Fury...


----------



## 880arm (Aug 11, 2013)

tonkem said:


> My wife wants one to replace, or in addition to her Fury...



That's a good woman you've got. Are you sure you won't want to get one for yourself too? :naughty:


----------



## tonkem (Aug 11, 2013)

880arm said:


> That's a good woman you've got. Are you sure you won't want to get one for yourself too? :naughty:



Nah, I am set as far as the high lumen lights go. I have a Lupine Betty TL (1100 lumens) and the Lupine Betty TL (2600 lumens) and the Zebralight S6330 (actually my son has this one) 2400 lumens 

She likes to have more power now and then, as she is the reason I am involved with flashlights. 

Story goes: I gave her a 2 triple a flash light to keep in her car, not knowing anything about alkaline battery drain, etc. She came to me one afternoon, after going to use the light and told me "Find me a light that will work when I need it to". So my search began, and purchased an E2D and E2E, both incans. Then in 2009 I noticed surefire was selling LED heads "kX2" so I purchased them, and it has been a rollercoaster since then. I have purchased a Polarion PH40, and many other lights in search of the perfect light. Purchased and sold a HDS Hi CRI light(not bright enough) and now have been looking harder at the surefire offerings, namely the outdoorsman series for the longer run time and great throw for their size(very versatile). 

Thanks again for your hard work in the run time testing. I wish I could do it myself, but I leave that to experts like yourself.


----------



## Craig K (Aug 12, 2013)

When will this light be available?


----------



## RIX TUX (Aug 12, 2013)

Swedpat said:


> I am very satisfied with Ronac's 18650 body to my P2X Fury. Now I am just waiting for a similar 2x18650 body to P3X... It propably would be the decisive factor for me to get P3X!
> However, before that I want to read some review how well the P3X head can dissipate the amount of heat from 1000lm.


+1 
I was figuring out the runtime of a new rechargeable battery in a 6px defender(320 lms) and let it run continuously and it got pretty warm in the a/c house. I helped it with a fan but I cant imagine what the p3x will be like if run continuously. I love SF lights but neither 1000 or 15 lumens is good for average task that may need a light. I wish there was a setting in the middle somewhere. BUT................I know they are supposed to " tactical. "


----------



## Phry (Aug 12, 2013)

stevieo said:


> why the rumpus over cr123's. my p3x will be bored for 2x 18500's or used with 2x 18650's with an overready extender. if I want 3 or 4 cr123's then I use a sleeve.



You should have a nice setup one you have done that imo. 

By doing that level of modification though you are effectively saying that Surefire did not make the light as well as they could or the way you would have liked in the first place.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 12, 2013)

Does anybody know if anyone has actually received one of these in hand yet? Maybe Robin perhaps? Looking forward to a runtime test.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 12, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> +1
> I was figuring out the runtime of a new rechargeable battery in a 6px defender(320 lms) and let it run continuously and it got pretty warm in the a/c house. *I helped it with a fan but I cant imagine what the p3x will be like if run continuously*. I love SF lights but neither 1000 or 15 lumens is good for average task that may need a light. * I wish there was a setting in the middle somewhere*.  BUT................I know they are supposed to " tactical. "



To be fair: I am a bit doubtful of P3X ability to run more than short periods at 1000lm. P2X becomes pretty warm and P3X should be hot, it looks like the same head.

I agree with that. I actually would like my Fury had 100 and 500lm instead of 15 and 500, it had been far more useful for me. For very low brightness I have other lights, for example the light in my keychain: Fenix LD01.


----------



## RobertM (Aug 12, 2013)

FWIW, B&H has changed its description of the P3X from 1000 lumens to 800 lumens. :sigh:


----------



## RIX TUX (Aug 12, 2013)

RobertM said:


> FWIW, B&H has changed its description of the P3X from 1000 lumens to 800 lumens. :sigh:



It is not even out yet and the lumens has dropped.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 12, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> It is not even out yet and the lumens has dropped.



Here is a link from January 2013 after shot show saying the P3X would have an 800 lumen output.

http://www.ondutygear.com/blog/sure...-and-new-x300-x400-ir-2013-shot-show/2013/01/

Just because one of us found an unreleased web page (which is now unavailable) stating 1,000 lumens doesn't mean Surefire advertised that output.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 12, 2013)

RobertM said:


> FWIW, B&H has changed its description of the P3X from 1000 lumens to 800 lumens. :sigh:





cland72 said:


> Here is a link from January 2013 after shot show saying the P3X would have an 800 lumen output.
> 
> http://www.ondutygear.com/blog/sure...-and-new-x300-x400-ir-2013-shot-show/2013/01/
> 
> Just because one of us found an unreleased web page (which is now unavailable) stating 1,000 lumens doesn't mean Surefire advertised that output.



ahhhhhh dang. good catch guys.. or should I say, _heartbreaking_ catch


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 12, 2013)

tobrien said:


> ahhhhhh dang. good catch guys.. or should I say, _heartbreaking_ catch



Can we really tell the difference between 800 and 1000 lumens (except in a side by side comparison)?


----------



## Novan3 (Aug 12, 2013)

If it's 800 _Surefire_ lumens than technically it will be about 1200 ANSI lumens


----------



## RIX TUX (Aug 13, 2013)

cland72 said:


> Here is a link from January 2013 after shot show saying the P3X would have an 800 lumen output.
> 
> http://www.ondutygear.com/blog/sure...-and-new-x300-x400-ir-2013-shot-show/2013/01/
> 
> Just because one of us found an unreleased web page (which is now unavailable) stating 1,000 lumens doesn't mean Surefire advertised that output.


That link also shows the P2X as 600 lumens? Isn't it 500?


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 14, 2013)

Two off-topic posts have been deleted - please note that this thread is about the SF P3X. Thank you,


----------



## cland72 (Aug 14, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> That link also shows the P2X as 600 lumens? Isn't it 500?



It refers to a P2X weaponlight kit being 600 lumens - may be an upgraded LED for that particular model, or they may be rating it based on ANSI standards instead of the typical underrated Surefire lumens.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 15, 2013)

cland72 said:


> It refers to a P2X weaponlight kit being 600 lumens - may be an upgraded LED for that particular model, or they may be rating it based on ANSI standards instead of the *typical underrated Surefire lumens*.



That's true. Even the ordinary P2X Fury has closer to 600 than 500 ANSI lumen. So it would not be a surprise if advertised 800lm P3X has close to 1000 ANSI lumens.


----------



## Craig K (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone have anymore news on the P3X? Anyone know when it will be available?


----------



## Craig K (Sep 4, 2013)

Still no news on when this light will be out?


----------



## tonkem (Sep 4, 2013)

Nothing on their site yet. Who knows, when it comes to surefire release dates


----------



## cland72 (Sep 4, 2013)

tonkem said:


> Nothing on their site yet. Who knows, when it comes to surefire release dates



Yep, you'll know it's out when people here start posting beam shots LOL


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 11, 2013)

It's a nice light. I played around with one today along with a few other prototype Surefire's. The 2 glamour models was not needed to draw me in.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 12, 2013)

Just a quick pic


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks like it's already available on L.A. Police gear. Surprisingly, output is spec'd at 1000 lumen.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 15, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Looks like it's already available on L.A. Police gear. Surprisingly, output is spec'd at 1000 lumen.



It's listed as backordered on their site but they are pre-selling them now. They should be coming out really soon . . . and the P1R Peacekeeper may not be far behind (fingers crossed).


----------



## jmpaul320 (Sep 15, 2013)

I've yet to own a surefire - I think the p3x will be my first


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 15, 2013)

It would be perfect if Surefire would put this emitter engine into the T.I.R. E2DL Defender.


----------



## RobertM (Sep 17, 2013)

BLUE LED said:


> It's a nice light. I played around with one today along with a few other prototype Surefire's. The 2 glamour models was not needed to draw me in.



Thanks for posting the picture. Did the SF rep say it is going to be 1000 or 800 lumens on max?


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 17, 2013)

RobertM said:


> Thanks for posting the picture. Did the SF rep say it is going to be 1000 or 800 lumens on max?



He said it would be 1000 Lumens


----------



## RobertM (Sep 17, 2013)

BLUE LED said:


> He said it would be 1000 Lumens



Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Sep 17, 2013)

I am looking forward to this one... I have a 6v Fury that is an awesome light to have kicking around in a bag. The low is nice and low, and the beam on high is a great balance of throw and flood. If this one is the same thing but "more" then I am sold. 

(I'm hoping by "more" there is more runtime on low and more output on high!  )


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 17, 2013)

Fresh eddie fresh.
You maybe in luck of they keep to the prototype. 

I received an unexpected Surefire freebie and may give it away at the next CPF meet. I love being apart of the trade


----------



## tonkem (Sep 18, 2013)

P3x is in stock at BHphoto! 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/998686-REG/surefire_p3x_a_bk_fury_3_x_123a&bi=E15


----------



## cland72 (Sep 18, 2013)

Good lord, $175? Is Surefire trying to price everything out of reach of the general public?

And I freaking LOVE Surefire.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Sep 18, 2013)

BLUE LED said:


> Fresh eddie fresh.
> You maybe in luck of they keep to the prototype.
> 
> I received an unexpected Surefire freebie and may give it away at the next CPF meet. I love being apart of the trade



Woo-hoo! Such good news! 



cland72 said:


> Good lord, $175? Is Surefire trying to price everything out of reach of the general public?
> 
> And I freaking LOVE Surefire.



If I remember correctly the 6v Fury was $155 when it first came out and the prices dropped pretty quick after that to around $100 from some places (I think I got mine for $120ish.) I'm hoping the 9v version dips down to around $110-$120ish or less.


----------



## Dave D (Sep 18, 2013)

LA Police Gear also have it listed at $175 with a RRP of $250.

It's listed as Dual Output 1000/15 lumens and has the options of clicky or tactical switch.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Sep 18, 2013)

this surefire interests me - i think i am going to save amazon reward points and wait for amazon to carry it

any idea if it is sporting the new XML2 led?


----------



## vkimo (Sep 21, 2013)

There's one on eBay. Is this light officially available?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUREFIRE-10...8796589?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item1c36d1b22d


----------



## RIX TUX (Sep 21, 2013)

I like SF products ALOT but $200+ for a 1000 lmn light? ---and the cost of batteries---
The NITECORE EC25 has 800-900 lumens and is $ 45 and a nice light ....5 modes, voltage meter, 18650 capable. 
A No Brainer


----------



## vkimo (Sep 21, 2013)

Not to mention the Surefire is way more durable. More to a flashlight than just a bright light source!


----------



## tobrien (Sep 21, 2013)

vkimo said:


> Not to mention the Surefire is way more durable. More to a flashlight than just a bright light source!



I agree with this point.


----------



## yowzer (Sep 21, 2013)

vkimo said:


> Not to mention the Surefire is way more durable. More to a flashlight than just a bright light source!



I don't know what Nitecore quality is like these days, but I'll put my old D10 against a SF any time. It's been through the wash a few times, dropped more than a few times, and is still going strong. Thing's a tank.


----------



## Meatybacchus478 (Sep 21, 2013)

Someone paid $342 plus shipping in the auction, which is outrageous.

I passed on the buy it now which was $275 IIRC.


----------



## RIX TUX (Sep 21, 2013)

yowzer said:


> I don't know what Nitecore quality is like these days, but I'll put my old D10 against a SF any time. It's been through the wash a few times, dropped more than a few times, and is still going strong. Thing's a tank.



I like SF - I have 5 of them - but there there are better lights. (that I can't afford) For me it is finding a great light at a great price. Most manufacturers have great models and duds. The great thing about SF lights is if I buy one - used - I could sell it a year later for about the same price. But the overseas lights don't have much resale value.


----------



## vkimo (Sep 22, 2013)

Meatybacchus478 said:


> Someone paid $342 plus shipping in the auction, which is outrageous.
> 
> I passed on the buy it now which was $275 IIRC.




Funny how people on eBay will bid rather than buy it now in hopes of saving cash, when in fact the item will sell for far more than originally!


----------



## 880arm (Sep 22, 2013)

vkimo said:


> Funny how people on eBay will bid rather than buy it now in hopes of saving cash, when in fact the item will sell for far more than originally!



True. I'm a little surprised that it went as high as it did. It should be available at about half that price pretty soon.

The seller definitely did well.


----------



## vkimo (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm curious as to how he got one. Surefire doesn't distribute internationally first like everyone else do they? This guy must have gotten it under special circumstances. Heck, LA Police Gear doesn't even have it yet.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's another one...http://www.ebay.com/itm/121180744535?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_350wt_722


----------



## vkimo (Sep 22, 2013)

B&H Photo supposedly has them in stock for 175$ But they're closed til the 29th. What I don't understand is on the Surefire convention videos they said these lights would be available in March! Any news?


----------



## LumensMaximus (Sep 22, 2013)

They're only showing the tactical switch model and 800 lumens, don't know if that's a mistake or if surefirefire actually released some 800 models before the 1000 lumen ones .


----------



## RIX TUX (Sep 22, 2013)

outersquare said:


> Only if you like lights built by slave labor in an uncontrolled environment destroying factory.


SF lights are ASSEMBLED in the US, the parts are not. Parts are probably made in the factory you are describing.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 22, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> SF lights are ASSEMBLED in the US, the parts are not. Parts are probably made in the factory you are describing.



Unsubstantiated assertion. Please do a review of Surefire threads in this forum. Hundreds by the way. Post is OT relative to the thread title. Please do not continue in this vein, which will cause it to derail, and no, this moderator is not a SF fan, per se.

Bill


----------



## jmpaul320 (Sep 23, 2013)

There is another one up for sale on flea bay now....


----------



## RedLED (Sep 23, 2013)

I will get one for each vehicle, that way it is with you when you go out at night. 

At the present, I have PX2's standing post in all our vehicles, and with a Oveready Triad tail, plus a Dark Sucks titanium clip, para cord lanyard with two Atwood beads, all on each light. A setup I have come to like. 

OVEREADY...Dan we need triad tail caps...please? They are so cool looking on the PXs


----------



## cland72 (Sep 23, 2013)

RedLed said:


> I will get one for each vehicle, that way it is with you when you go out at night.



+1 - my P2X rides in my console 24/7 for heavy lifting if/when my C2/M61L 219 can't get the job done. I had it bored to 18650 and love the free lumens.

This P3X would be a great candidate for someone to bore out to use 18500s.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 23, 2013)

I have removed 7 off topic posts. Please continue on with the discussion started by OP.

Bill


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wonder if bored out if a 18650+18350 cel would work.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 23, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Wonder if bored out if a 18650+18350 cel would work.



you don't wanna mix capacities like that. just do two 18500 cells for the same length 

if you put a 3100/3400 mAh 18650 in and combined it with a ~700 mAh 18350, the 18350 would deplete real quick anyways, much quicker than the 18650.

anyways, long story short, use 2x 18500 cells (if it's bored-out)


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok thanks, Tobrien. Always lots to learn on CPF.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 23, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Ok thanks, Tobrien. Always lots to learn on CPF.



any time man!


----------



## UVvis (Sep 23, 2013)

I really have hopes for a good Z model. A P3ZX that is more akin to the Z3 and M3 lights, that would be amazing. Even better with a two stage twisty like the LX2 and EB2.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Sep 23, 2013)

vkimo said:


> I'm curious as to how he got one. Surefire doesn't distribute internationally first like everyone else do they? This guy must have gotten it under special circumstances. Heck, LA Police Gear doesn't even have it yet.



I have in the past found newly released SF products in the display case at Supremeco in Hong Kong (www.supremeco.com.hk) seemingly before they were in the U.S. retail channels. Sometimes the new lights were already for sale, other times they would be display only with stock to come in the weeks ahead. Don't know if this was a PK thing but the 'shrine to PK' collection of rare SF prototypes was still there last time I visited.

There have definitely been some regional distributions of SF products that were not openly marketed in the U.S. e.g. the Porcupines.


----------



## Phry (Sep 24, 2013)

outersquare said:


> Only if you like lights built by slave labor in an uncontrolled environment destroying factory.



Moderators not removing this comment?

Free to bash China's production just not America's?


----------



## hiluxxulih (Sep 24, 2013)

Well I ordered a Surefire P3x from LA police gear we will see what happens it said 1 to 2 week backorder


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 24, 2013)

Phry said:


> Moderators not removing this comment?
> 
> Free to bash China's production just not America's?



Comment removed as it was political and off topic. Your comments Phry, are also off topic and you will not stop even after warnings. You have been derailing this thread. You continue to troll and bait in Surefire threads. Take a two weeks off, and re-read CPF Rule 4, and Rule 8, whining and complaining re a mods actions.

Bill


----------



## vkimo (Sep 24, 2013)

Just read on Surefire's Facebook page that the P3X will be available on the site in 30 days. Let's just hope some other retailers get it before then as I'm sure it will cost 20% more on Surefire's website.


----------



## Nostrajoshmus (Sep 25, 2013)

I just got mine yesterday. I tried to put an additional o ring on the head and tail but the head won't unscrew. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 25, 2013)

Nostrajoshmus said:


> I just got mine yesterday.


Awesome! Mine is on order from LA Police Supply & it looks like no more than 1-2 weeks more before it ships.



> I tried to put an additional o ring on the head and tail but the head won't unscrew. Anyone know what's going on?



EDITED 09/24/2013

If you remember the first 6PX lights the head was secured with red loctite. I have one that wouldn't budge no matter what. Same with the early Fury's - some of those heads are stuck on tightly. Here's my removal setup:







The Fury is clamped using a split hard maple block bored to exactly hold the light. Strap wrench is the largest on made by Rigid. Even with all that I've seen one head that would not budge.

Later production 2-cell Fury's are much easier to take down. Some have nothing more than a single thread coated with red loctite:






Hopefully the 3-cell Fury will be similar to the later production 2-cell model.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 25, 2013)

^ PW is 100% on

I had a single ring/thread of locktite on mine and I was able to unscrew by hand


----------



## Chechen (Sep 25, 2013)

I want one bad. Seriously bad. Ive already seen two for sale on Ebay. Both over 200$ 

One of the closed listings:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121180744535?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## RobertM (Sep 25, 2013)

Nostrajoshmus said:


> I just got mine yesterday. I tried to put an additional o ring on the head and tail but the head won't unscrew. Anyone know what's going on?



Did you get the tactical or clicky tailcap? What are your initial impressions of the light?


----------



## Nostrajoshmus (Sep 27, 2013)

I got the clicky tailcap.. I'm not sure if the tactical tail is single output but I wanted the dual output for sure. The P3X is a very impressive light and it almost feels too nice for everyday use. The lack of knurling around the body or combat grip make the light feel kinda slippery. The addition of a pocket clip would help make this light more edc friendly. Overall.. Surefire knocked it out of the park!


----------



## RobertM (Sep 28, 2013)

Nostrajoshmus said:


> I got the clicky tailcap.. I'm not sure if the tactical tail is single output but I wanted the dual output for sure. The P3X is a very impressive light and it almost feels too nice for everyday use. The lack of knurling around the body or combat grip make the light feel kinda slippery. The addition of a pocket clip would help make this light more edc friendly. Overall.. Surefire knocked it out of the park!



Thanks for posting your thoughts and photo. I am very tempted to buy this light 

I have a few more questions for you if you don't mind:

- How is the beam tint?
- Is the emitter pretty centered?
- Do you know if a 17mm cell (AW 17500) will fit (width wise)?

Thanks again,
Robert


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 28, 2013)

RobertM said:


> - Do you know if a 17mm cell (AW 17500) will fit (width wise)?



IIRC the protected 17500 is just a fraction too large to fit the standard SF bore diameter. 16500's drop in 100% of the time.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 28, 2013)

Beam tint varies, mine is a cool white with a tiny bit on the warm side.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 28, 2013)

*Can anybody do similar test to post #2 here but with P3X.
Thank you.*


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 28, 2013)

fivemega said:


> *[SIZE=+2]TAIL CURRENT TEST​[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=+2]SINGLE MODE fURY P2X​[/SIZE]
> Rechargeable li-ion batteries are fully recharged, fairly new and healthy. Voltage prior to testing, slightly over 4.2 Volts.
> Testing within 30 minutes after fully charge (Li-Ion).
> ...



I've tested the tail cap mA draw on quite a few P2X lights & every one shows 1770 mA on my Fluke 87-5 (87V) meter. That same number comes up with 2xCR123 or 1x18650 3400 mAh. 

It will be interesting to see the numbers on 3xCR123, 2x18500 & 2x18650 as well as runtime charts.


----------



## HotWire (Sep 28, 2013)

I have had no problem using AW 17670s in my Fury. They fit fine. 17500 is too short.


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 29, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> I've tested the tail cap mA draw on quite a few P2X lights & every one shows 1770 mA on my Fluke 87-5 (87V) meter. That same number comes up with 2xCR123 or 1x18650 3400 mAh.



Fivemega,

After posting that I decided to retest my latest P2X. FWIW this is the third one I've owned, just bought it on eBay a few weeks ago & it still does not have the spring head. The first two were sold so I cannot retest those but my written notes state "1770 ma draw, fresh off charger 3400 cell, 02-22-2013".

This mornings numbers are much different than my earlier test and are very close to the numbers you posted:

1x18650 3400 mAh Panasonic = 1990 mA

2xCR123 Surefire cells = 1685 mA

Clearly something is different with my newest light. 

Output measured in my IS shows the 1x18650 is 1.2% brighter than 2xCR123.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 29, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> This mornings numbers are much different than my earlier test and are very close to the numbers you posted:
> 
> 1x18650 3400 mAh Panasonic = 1990 mA
> 
> 2xCR123 Surefire cells = 1685 mA



*I think your CR123 Surefire cells are slightly depleted. Do you have another fresh set to retest?
Has anyone else done similar test?*


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 29, 2013)

fivemega said:


> *I think your CR123 Surefire cells are slightly depleted. Do you have another fresh set to retest?*



Not a problem. The first paired were expire dated 05/2022 so they're 1 year & 4 months old. That pair showed 1685 mA.

Opened a fresh carton with expiration dated 06/2023 meaning that they're 3 months old. That pair showed 1651 mA. The difference in those readings is 2%

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A friend brought his light in today & it was used to see if the above numbers are normal. The readings were:

1x18650 3400 mAh Panasonic = 1905 mA (versus my light at 1990 mA)

2xCR123 Surefire cells = 1704 mA (versus my light at 1685 mA)

His lumen readings on both cells were within 2% of each other. Total lumen output was 25L less than mine.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 29, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> After posting that I decided to retest my latest P2X. FWIW this is the third one I've owned, just bought it on eBay a few weeks ago & it still does not have the spring head.


Does anybody have a P2X Fury with dual-springs, or was the change only on the 6PX/G2X? The P3X has a spring on the head contact.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 29, 2013)

fivemega said:


> *Can anybody do similar test to post #2 here but with P3X.
> Thank you.*


I can only provide one data point, but with 3 x LFP123A, the P3X initially draws 2.7A (!!) and settles on 1.5A after 30 seconds.


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 29, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Does anybody have a P2X Fury with dual-springs, or was the change only on the 6PX/G2X?



From what I've found out the change to spring head on the P2X started in 03-2013 as non-spring head inventory was being shipped. By the end of 05-2013 all non-spring heads were shipped out & every P2X after that date has the spring head.

All P3X should have the spring head.


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 29, 2013)

It finally occurred to me that the higher mA draw is producing more lumen output. I noticed this when doing the initial test this afternoon but was so focused on Ma that I forgot about output. My present Fury P2X is making 100 lumens more OTF than the one tested in February. The packaging clearly said "500 lumens" but this one (& probably most of the recent production models) is making 600.

The current draw on 1x18650 is 12.5% greater (1990 mA versus 1770 mA). Add the higher efficiency of the XM-L2 and it's no surprise to see 600L. Just can't figure out why this wasn't advertised.


----------



## Robin24k (Sep 29, 2013)

P3X is still using XM-L, so higher current is probably it.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 29, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Does anybody have a P2X Fury with dual-springs, or was the change only on the 6PX/G2X? The P3X has a spring on the head contact.


Helped my friend purchase one almost 3 months back from a local store here in Singapore and it had spring on the positive contact point.


----------



## Nostrajoshmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Does anybody have a P2X Fury with dual-springs, or was the change only on the 6PX/G2X? The P3X has a spring on the head contact.


Here's a look inside the p3x.. Looks like a minimalistic coil attached to a circuit board. Does that count as a spring? It looks tiny compared to the kx4 spring.


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 30, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> It finally occurred to me that the higher mA draw is producing more lumen output. I noticed this when doing the initial test this afternoon but was so focused on Ma that I forgot about output. My present Fury P2X is making 100 lumens more OTF than the one tested in February. The packaging clearly said "500 lumens" but this one (& probably most of the recent production models) is making 600.
> 
> The current draw on 1x18650 is 12.5% greater (1990 mA versus 1770 mA). Add the higher efficiency of the XM-L2 and it's no surprise to see 600L. Just can't figure out why this wasn't advertised.



So in theory, wouldn't 2x18350 produce even more output than 18650, 2xrcr123, 2x123?


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 30, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> So in theory, wouldn't 2x18350 produce even more output than 18650, 2xrcr123, 2x123?


I believe that anything over 6 volts will stand a good chance of destroying the capacitors on the driver board. The driver functions well at 6V (2xCR123) & just as well at 2.7V (1x18650 almost fully discharged).

2x18350 might produce a very bright flash of light for a short time.


----------



## RIX TUX (Sep 30, 2013)

Nostrajoshmus said:


> Here's a look inside the p3x.. Looks like a minimalistic coil attached to a circuit board. Does that count as a spring? It looks tiny compared to the kx4 spring.


If it looks likes a spring it might be a spring.


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 30, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> P3X is still using XM-L, so higher current is probably it.


I just looked at my P2X under ten power magnification and you are correct - it has the XM-L & does not have the XM-L2. I'm surprised SF hasn't made the switch to the newer emitter, especially with the 1000L model.


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 30, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> I'm surprised SF hasn't made the switch to the newer emitter, especially with the 1000L model.



Some would probably call it typical SF idiosyncrasy.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 30, 2013)

I too would have liked to see the P3X with a XM-L2 U2. Maybe they will do a silent switch to the 2nd Gen XM-L2 later on.

To be fair, it has been out for a while, but not to everyone.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 1, 2013)

Maybe one of the electronic modders like Vinhnguyen54 could do that & either leave the drive level where it is or bump it up a bit.


----------



## BLUE LED (Oct 1, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> Maybe one of the electronic modders like Vinhnguyen54 could do that & either leave the drive level where it is or bump it up a bit.



That's ok I can swop the LED to a XM-L2 U2, but I am tempted to wait until the XM-L2 U3 is back in stock. It's been out of stock for a long time, because the 1st sold out straight away.

I don't want to bump up the drive level because I plan on boring the tube for 2 x AW 18500.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 1, 2013)

BLUE LED said:


> ...
> 
> I don't want to bump up the drive level because I plan on boring the tube for 2 x AW 18500.



Agreed, for 2x18500 it needs to stay where it is. With a one cell extender running 2x18650 it could be bumped up a lot. Not that driving it harder is really productive but I know that someone will not be able to resist the urge.


----------



## white_hot (Oct 2, 2013)

*P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

I should have mine in a few days. If it's anything like the P2x fury that I also own this one should be sweet! If anyone owns one, I would like to hear what you think about it?


----------



## hiluxxulih (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



white_hot said:


> I should have mine in a few days. If it's anything like the P2x fury that I also own this one should be sweet! If anyone owns one, I would like to hear what you think about it?



Mine should be here Friday .


----------



## RIX TUX (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



hiluxxulih said:


> Mine should be here Friday .


SWEET..........From where? cost? if you want to tell?


----------



## hiluxxulih (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



RIX TUX said:


> SWEET..........From where? cost? if you want to tell?


 B&H photo for $175 .


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

Review has been posted. 

http://www.led-resource.com/2013/10/surefire-p3x-fury-review/


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

Very nice review RW :twothumbs



> ... the P3X uses step-down regulation to reduce output to 70% and settles at 50% after 30 minutes. Output is regulated at 500 lumens for 1h 45min ...



Not surprising as the head is physically the same size & uses the same emitter - looks like the change is to a 9v driver board with temp sensor.

Another good review in MSW:

http://modernserviceweapons.com/?p=4762


----------



## Bullyson (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

Would this light run at 1000 lumens if the head is put on a P2X battery tube using an 18650?


----------



## RIX TUX (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

^^ good ? ^^
patiently waiting


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 3, 2013)

Bullyson said:


> Would this light run at 1000 lumens if the head is put on a P2X battery tube using an 18650?



Batteries aren't the issue - heat & thermal management are causing the board to go into survival mode. Liquid cool the head so the shell temp never exceeds 120F & it will run the batteries dead at 1000L


Barry Milton
Precision-Gunsmithing.com
iPhone5 voice recognition


----------



## RobertM (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



Robin24k said:


> Review has been posted.
> 
> http://www.led-resource.com/2013/10/surefire-p3x-fury-review/



Thanks for the excellent review! 

One question regarding runtime... If you run the light for 3 minutes, which brings output down to 70%, and then turn it off for some time, when you turn it on again, does it resume from 70% or start back near 100% output?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

It depends on battery charge and temperature, but it won't "pick up where it left off." With LFP123A, it's near 100%.


----------



## outersquare (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

Maybe this is dumb, but I wonder if the P3X head can be unscrewed, and then screwed onto a G2X/6PX body with (2x) 3.7V rechargeables. That way you get surefire 1K lumens in a two cell form factor. If someone is brave enough to try it, please post results.


----------



## Bullyson (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

^--- This is what I meant when I said putting the P3X head on a bored P2X body and use 1x18650.


----------



## BLUE LED (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



Bullyson said:


> ^--- This is what I meant when I said putting the P3X head on a bored P2X body and use 1x18650.



A single 18650 might not be enough to sustain full power on the P3X head. However 2 x IMR 16340 cells would be better to maintain excellent regulation in the shorter body. It is an interesting idea I might try it once I have swoped my XM-L to XM-L2 on my P3X head.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



BLUE LED said:


> A single 18650 might not be enough to sustain full power on the P3X head.



The raw numbers on battery capacity are identical:

1x18650 is 3.7v x 3400 mAh = 12.6 Wh (watt hours)

3xCR123 is 9.0v x 1400 mAh = 12.6 Wh

--------------------------------------------------------------------

2x18650 is 7.4v x 3400 mAh = 25.2 Wh

2x18500 is 7.4v x 1600 mAh = 11.84 Wh


My concern on 1x18650 is the low starting voltage - once that cell hits 2.7v the protection circuit will trip. Running 2x18650 starts at almost normal voltage & should run the light twice as long as 3xCR123.

Once thermal protection is active (at 30 minutes continuous run according to LED Resources test) the light will output 500L. No matter if it's running 3xCR123, 2x18650, 2x18500 or one thermonuclear fusion cell the output is temperature limited to 500 lumens.


----------



## RobertM (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



Robin24k said:


> It depends on battery charge and temperature, but it won't "pick up where it left off." With LFP123A, it's near 100%.



Cool! I would probably tend to use it in periodic, 5-10 second bursts. So assuming that the light isn't too hot and the batteries have enough charge, I should keep getting closer to 100% output each time.

Two more quick question... does the lens appear to be glass or plastic? Does the body accept 17mm cells (2x AW 17500)?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

AR coated glass, like the P2X. I don't have any 17mm batteries, so I can't say.


----------



## Dave D (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

I wonder who will be first to offer a 2 x 18650 body for the P3X, my money is on Ronac


----------



## RobertM (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



Robin24k said:


> AR coated glass, like the P2X. I don't have any 17mm batteries, so I can't say.



Thanks for the quick response and thanks again for your great review!

Robert


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



Dave D said:


> I wonder who will be first to offer a 2 x 18650 body for the P3X, my money is on Ronac


That's a pretty safe bet. Hopefully Fivemega will come up with his own version.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

Well my Surefire P3x Fury showed up today and it is bright :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertM (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



hiluxxulih said:


> Well my Surefire P3x Fury showed up today and it is bright :thumbsup:



Can we get some outdoor beam shots?


----------



## cosmos7 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



RobertM said:


> Can we get some outdoor beam shots?


I am also anxious to see this... pretty sure the P3X is going to be my next purchase, but want to see exactly how much brighter it is than the P2X and how much further the throw is.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

You will be hard pressed to notice any drastic difference in brightness or throw. The main benefit that the P3X offers is better regulation (at 500 lumens) and longer runtime.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



Robin24k said:


> You will be hard pressed to notice any drastic difference in brightness or throw. The main benefit that the P3X offers is better regulation (at 500 lumens) and longer runtime.


Totally agree.

Think of the P2X as 500L at startup with a slow taper to 375L at 60 minutes. 

By contrast the P3X could be considered an almost steady 500L for twice as long.


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

Fivemega


Dave D said:


> I wonder who will be first to offer a 2 x 18650 body for the P3X, my money is on Ronac


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

Checked again with LA Police Supply & they have 100 with tactical (twist) switch & none with clicky. Expecting the clicky in 7-14 days but SF keeps pushing out that delivery date. 

Changed my order from click to twist & it ships out today.


----------



## Nostrajoshmus (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

The problem with those big vendors like la police gear and Max pro tactical is they have such a wide selection of products that flashlights aren't usually top priority. You guys should check out Ace Uniform in San Diego. I called and had them place an order for the p3x clicky. The shipment came in sept.17th and I picked it up a week later. They have a web site and offer shipping... With any luck they might still have a few left


----------



## dano (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

To anyone who has removed the head: can it be modded to a one-mode like the original Fury (cutting a tiny junction point on the board)?


----------



## Nostrajoshmus (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

Nighttime beam shots!


----------



## Bullyson (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

Surely you don't think we can tell anything about those?


----------



## Nostrajoshmus (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

Other than it was a misty night (the only reason I took these photos) no not really brah..besides this isn't a comparison or anything. just 1000 lumens, fresh batteries, and a dark and moist sky.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



Nostrajoshmus said:


> Other than it was a misty night (the only reason I took these photos) no not really brah..besides this isn't a comparison or anything. just 1000 lumens, fresh batteries, and a dark and moist sky.


Hey bud, from your avatar, I know you love the light saber effect but since you are at it, could you do us a favor by doing some real outdoor beam shots? Maybe on your backyard or woods? Greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



Robin24k said:


> Review has been posted.
> 
> http://www.led-resource.com/2013/10/surefire-p3x-fury-review/



Thanks for a great review Robin!

Not to negate; an extra hour at 500lm compared to P2X is worth to take in consider if one wants to get P3X Fury. However, I would prefer the same maximum output as P2X and even better runtime than now. Personally, I am not very fond of a lumen advertising which is only available the first minute, or so. 
Imagine the same thing with a car engine; if claimed 500 horsepower only works for the first minute per fuel refill, and then it drops down to 300 horsepowers. That would hardly be popular I think...


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

True, but for the car to be comparable, it would need to have a 20 oz. fuel tank. 

The tradeoff would be which design gets less complaints...

If it's 1,000 lumens with step-down, someone will complain that it's "not really 1,000 lumens."
If it's 1,000 lumens without step-down, someone will complain about short runtime and burn injuries.
If it's 500 lumens without step-down, someone will complain that other lights are 800+ lumens.


----------



## photonmaster (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



Robin24k said:


> True, but for the car to be comparable, it would need to have a 20 oz. fuel tank.
> 
> The tradeoff would be which design gets less complaints...
> 
> ...



Nonetheless the runtimes could be described as a "Turbo mode" or similar, which would be more honest.

Not unique to Surefire though, many manufacturers do this nowadays, headline figures sell things.


----------



## RobertM (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

If someone could please post some outdoor beamshots comparing the P3X to either a P2X or an LX2, that would be great!


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



Swedpat said:


> ... I am not very fond of a lumen advertising which is only available the first minute, or so.


This certainly isn't the first light to step down nor will it be the last.

I bought two Powertac E5's about a year ago & ran them in my IS. Powertac clearly states these levels:

0.5L

30L

350L

700L

They never state that 5 minutes into a run the 700L will drop to 450L & stay at 450L until the light is shut down, cooled off & restarted. I mostly use 350L when a bright light is needed & rarely go to 700L because there is so little apparent difference between those levels.

The step down on that light is instant, zero taper from full to mid, and is easy to see in the IS. Outside on a dark night it's barely noticeable & that's if you're anticipating it, more like a flicker than anything else.

If you cannot tolerate step down make sure to buy only lights that advertise XXXXX lumens continuous maximum output & guarantee that in writing. Lights with large heads, 3" or more (75mm) have the surface area necessary to better manage heat dissipation.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



Robin24k said:


> True, but for the car to be comparable, it would need to have a 20 oz. fuel tank.
> 
> The tradeoff would be which design gets less complaints...
> 
> ...



Yeah I think he's complaining more about what he feels is false advertising of that one vs. the other two options, as much as he is the value of the performance. Luckily with reviews like yours that expose that tactic, we can make informed decisions.

Either way it's okay with me, I'm just waiting for the combat version of it- 3 cr123a & same size, but traditional knurling & tir. m3l-a ultra or something.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



Nostrajoshmus said:


> ... You guys should check out Ace Uniform in San Diego. I called and had them place an order for the p3x clicky. The shipment came in sept.17th and I picked it up a week later. They have a web site and offer shipping... With any luck they might still have a few left



Just got off the phone & they can no longer order the P3X.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ran this graph twice for verification, second time after cool down:


----------



## RobertM (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*

The P3X is now listed on Surefire.com. As per SF's web page, the tactical model is single mode. 
I was really hoping it would be 15/1000 with a two-stage switch (i.e. LX2, A2, etc.).


----------



## hayhonker (Oct 11, 2013)

Amazon had a dual output tactical switch available yesterday. I put it in my cart but decided to wait for some beamshot pics to appear. Checked back just now and they sold out. They do have 2 clickys left and I have some CC rewards points...

Cheers,

A long time lurker


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 11, 2013)

Fury Tactical models are single-stage, just like the 6PX. Not sure why you were led to believe that it was two-stage tactical...


----------



## hayhonker (Oct 11, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Fury Tactical models are single-stage, just like the 6PX. Not sure why you were led to believe that it was two-stage tactical...



Here's why:
http://amzn.com/B00ERAL4E0

maybe a bad description? they had one left in stock yesterday. Knowing my luck it would have showed up as a single stage.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Oct 11, 2013)

Single mode P3X plus AZ2 tailcap should make it into a two stage tactical.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: P3x Fury - Anyone own one yet?*



leon2245 said:


> Yeah I think he's complaining more about what he feels is false advertising of that one vs. the other two options, as much as he is the value of the performance. Luckily with reviews like yours that expose that tactic, we can make informed decisions.
> 
> Either way it's okay with me, I'm just waiting for the combat version of it- 3 cr123a & same size, but traditional knurling & tir. m3l-a ultra or something.



Yes,that's right. But I could live with 537lm(according to test by member *precisionworks*) if P3X could be runned by 2x18650. The runtime would then be around twice than with 3xCR123, I think! 

Also I actually wonder: is the length of the battery tube the only difference between P2X and P3X? :thinking:


----------



## jl724 (Oct 11, 2013)

Any idea when these will start showing up in stock at retailers? B&H seems to be the only one who has them right now.


----------



## RobertM (Oct 11, 2013)

hayhonker said:


> Here's why:
> http://amzn.com/B00ERAL4E0
> 
> maybe a bad description? they had one left in stock yesterday. Knowing my luck it would have showed up as a single stage.



B&H also had a listing for the tactical version as having 2-modes. They just recently changed the title to state that it's a single mode light.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 11, 2013)

Robin24k said:


> Fury Tactical models are single-stage, just like the 6PX.



That they are. Got mine from L A Police Supply, tested it, showed it to a friend & he bought it. Reordered the 2-stage clicky.



> But I could live with 537lm ... if P3X could be run by 2x18650.


Easy enough to do. Bore the body, add an extender (also bored) & it's ready to run 2x18650.


----------



## hayhonker (Oct 12, 2013)

RobertM said:


> B&H also had a listing for the tactical version as having 2-modes. They just recently changed the title to state that it's a single mode light.



ah cool. So I'm not missing out on anything then. I've got a U2 and an LX2 and I've come to prefer the tactical over the clicky.


----------



## outersquare (Oct 12, 2013)

anyone tried unscrewing the head and body yet? Just curious how tightly they are fixed.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 12, 2013)

outersquare said:


> anyone tried unscrewing the head and body yet? Just curious how tightly they are fixed.



Sample of 1 so I would not place a great deal of value on this - mine unscrewed with very hard hand pressure. The head was able to rotate about one quarter turn and it stopped so I just kept going back-and-forth back-and-forth until it came completely off. 

Had it been any more difficult it would have gone in the vice jaws with the big strap wrench.

Something interesting in the end of the tube, not sure of the purpose:







Barry Milton
Precision-Gunsmithing.com
iPhone5 voice recognition


----------



## Cerealand (Oct 12, 2013)

I wonder if that acts like a battery bumper to prevent the battery from slamming against the head.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 12, 2013)

It could certainly serve that function as the PCB spring is tiny.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 12, 2013)

Is that a P3X Fury Tactical? The P3X-B doesn't have it, and the green PCB is visible.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 12, 2013)

Interesting - that is a P3X-A-BK Tactical (single level twist).


----------



## outersquare (Oct 12, 2013)

thanks for that, any idea if it'll atleast screw onto a P2X body?


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 12, 2013)

Thread pitch & diameter are identical but the P3X body does not go far enough into the P2X head for O-ring sealing. The P2X body goes into the P3X head farther than normal.


----------



## jl724 (Oct 13, 2013)

hayhonker said:


> Here's why:
> http://amzn.com/B00ERAL4E0
> 
> maybe a bad description? they had one left in stock yesterday. Knowing my luck it would have showed up as a single stage.



Price on amazon seems to be above market. Hopefully they will start showing up more places soon.


----------



## jl724 (Oct 13, 2013)

RobertM said:


> B&H also had a listing for the tactical version as having 2-modes. They just recently changed the title to state that it's a single mode light.




Unfortunately there website isn't the best in terms of accuracy, but they have some of the best customer service. I just wish they weren't in NY, so I could avoid sales tax when ordering camera equipment from them.


----------



## tarsier22 (Oct 15, 2013)

does anyone know if there will be a defender p3x with bezel strike?


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 19, 2013)

Got an email yesterday that LA Police Supply had charged my credit card & immediately phoned them. They just received their first shipment of P3X-B-BK Fury's (dual output, clicky switch). Mine ships Monday & should arrive by next Friday. 

The only genuine SF A19 extenders I've found are at Oveready. Solarforce makes a copy that they call the "Conventor-L2-ECR" ... since that word is unknown to me I looked it up & found this definition:



> Vi bidrar til å forsterke det du ønsker å formidle ved å skape disse opplevelsene i form av events, konferanser, arrangementer, messer, ...



Now we know. The L2-ECR has nicely cut external threads but the internal threads are rough on the four samples I've examined. Once it is screwed on it fits nicely against the back shoulder of the P3X battery tube & the outside diameter is identical. Bore size for the one's I've checked is XXL and all my Panasonic 3400 mAh batteries slide through with room to spare.


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 25, 2013)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I am looking forward to this one... I have a 6v Fury that is an awesome light to have kicking around in a bag. The low is nice and low, and the beam on high is a great balance of throw and flood. If this one is the same thing but "more" then I am sold.
> 
> (I'm hoping by "more" there is more runtime on low and more output on high!  )



*Same here, I love my Fury so much as an everywhere light I went ahead and got a FM body for it, I have an extra set of 18500 cells that would love a bored
P3X for sure...

I wish Surefire made a "selectable" model, with just high only and then the traditional low/high...

Anyone have a pic of the emitter in this one, 

XM-L or XM-L2???*


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 25, 2013)

Greenbean said:


> *
> 
> Anyone have a pic of the emitter in this one,
> 
> XM-L or XM-L2???*



No photos but the emitter is clearly the XM-L ... the spreader bars are easy to see under magnification.


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 25, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> No photos but the emitter is clearly the XM-L ... the spreader bars are easy to see under magnification.



*10-4, 

*


----------



## Eldiablojoe (Oct 28, 2013)

I know I'm new to the wonkiness of flashlights and CPF, but could someone either point me to a sticky or 'splain the boring out process? What is it? What does it to? What are the risks and benefits associated with it?

Thanks


----------



## 880arm (Oct 28, 2013)

Eldiablojoe said:


> I know I'm new to the wonkiness of flashlights and CPF, but could someone either point me to a sticky or 'splain the boring out process? What is it? What does it to? What are the risks and benefits associated with it?
> 
> Thanks



:welcome: Boring refers to . . . well boring out the battery compartment of a flashlight so it will accommodate a larger sized battery, most commonly an 18650 lithium-ion rechargeable. This provides users with a power source that is cheaper over the long term and which can provide considerably more capacity than two CR123's.

The downsides to this scenario is that some lights won't run at full output on a single li-ion battery. Also I suppose there is always some risk of damaging or destroying the flashlight body during the machining process but you don't hear about that happening very often around here.

Some folks have "bored" their flashlight bodies themselves by using various household tools such as a drill with sandpaper wrapped around a wooden dowel. There are also professional machinist who will do the service for a fee.

There is a wealth of information in Precisionwork's thread in his sub-forum. You should give it a read and you will have a better understanding.


----------



## Dave D (Oct 29, 2013)

Eldiablojoe said:


> I know I'm new to the wonkiness of flashlights and CPF, but could someone either point me to a sticky or 'splain the boring out process? What is it? What does it to? What are the risks and benefits associated with it?
> 
> Thanks



Check out the Youtube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOO_9mVKKK8

I bored out my Fury P2X in this manner to accept a 18650 battery.


----------



## Bullyson (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.brightguy.com/SureFire/SureFire+P3X+Fury+High-Output+Flashlight


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 30, 2013)

Lux testing the P2X & P3X:












Images above shot with DSLR in manual mode for identical exposure but they still suck because the image doesn't at all look the way the light appears to my eyes. Both digital photo-sensors & photographic film have a limited dynamic range when compared to the human eye in high contrast situations. Both lights actually have a softer hotspot & more spill illumination than shown in the images.

________________________________________________


Graph shows _the first 60 seconds spread out at 10 second intervals_ then shows each minute thereafter:






Test area at 63°F ambient . P3X thermal regulation may start sooner at higher ambient temps & later at lower temps.

The P3X will again produce full light output after cooling down & the cool down time is faster than the P2X because of three reasons: 

#1 is that the light runs cooler - max temp read 99.5°F at 15 minutes versus 118.0°F for the P2X.

#2 is that the longer body has more area to radiate heat & to transfer heat to the hand.

#3 is that the three batteries are lightly loaded & heat up little versus two batteries running flat out & generating significant heat in the battery tube.

Ran the graph again today with the P3X powered by 3xCR123 versus the P3X with 2x18650:






Nearly identical lumen output with either power source. Ambient temp in test area today is 72° & max temp at the head read 103.5°. A one cell extender as attached to allow using the 2x18650:


----------



## johnny0000 (Oct 30, 2013)

Great post, thank you for the info.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Oct 30, 2013)

How about someone with more intestinal fortitude and more importantly money do a torture test of the Surefire P3X Fury ? throwing it on the concrete dunking it water you know the real dirty naughty stuff .


----------



## LightJunk (Oct 31, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> Thread pitch & diameter are identical but the P3X body does not go far enough into the P2X head for O-ring sealing. The P2X body goes into the P3X head farther than normal.



Barry,

With the P3X body slightly different, will the P3X head works on the P2X body vv? If you don't mind posting photos, how does it look like with both heads into different bodies ie P2X head into P3X body vv? 

Thanks.
LJ


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 31, 2013)

I have to pass on this. The 2 cell head would end up getting fried on the 3 cell body. I'm sure someone else will try it soon.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## RIX TUX (Oct 31, 2013)

hiluxxulih said:


> How about someone with more intestinal fortitude and more importantly money do a torture test of the Surefire P3X Fury ? throwing it on the concrete dunking it water you know the real dirty naughty stuff .


Do you run your new car into a pole to find out if the airbags work?


----------



## TEEJ (Oct 31, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> Do you run your new car into a pole to find out if the airbags work?



The difference is that the air bags are a one shot deal, so if they work, you have to replace them with ones you have not tested yet, plus, it wrecks they car they are in anyway.

A flashlight can be tested to make sure it doesn't let you down when its important.

IE: If you pay for a light to get a certain level of durability and dependability, and your life might depend upon it working after being dropped, you WOULD want to drop/dunk it a few times to see if you saw any indication that it was doing damage.

If you saw evidence of damage, you know its vulnerable, and act accordingly.

If it shrugs it off, you gain confidence, and count on it more.

No light is indestructible, and survivability is ALWAYS a question of degree.

If I have a critical use light vying for a spot in my rotation, damn straight I smash it into a few walls, etc, before it makes the rotation. A gash or dent is fine, I use them as tools, not as bench queens.

If I WERE a collector and worried about scratches, etc, no way would I care if the light WAS durable or not...if its only job is to look purdy.


----------



## Eldiablojoe (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome 880, thank you!!



880arm said:


> :welcome: Boring refers to . . . well boring out the battery compartment of a flashlight so it will accommodate a larger sized battery, most commonly an 18650 lithium-ion rechargeable. This provides users with a power source that is cheaper over the long term and which can provide considerably more capacity than two CR123's.
> 
> The downsides to this scenario is that some lights won't run at full output on a single li-ion battery. Also I suppose there is always some risk of damaging or destroying the flashlight body during the machining process but you don't hear about that happening very often around here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eldiablojoe (Oct 31, 2013)

Precision Works, is that one cell extender a SureFire product or a PrecisionWorks product? I do not ever recall seeing one of those at SureFire or in their catalog or their website.


----------



## cland72 (Nov 1, 2013)

see post 244:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...1000-lumens!&p=4301270&viewfull=1#post4301270


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 1, 2013)

Eldiablojoe said:


> ... I do not ever recall seeing one of those at SureFire or in their catalog or their website.



Surefire made the A19 1-cell extender so the 6P owner could screw it on & essentially have a 9P (with a change of bulbs from P60 to P90). They offered that item for a long time & discontinued it about the same time the PX series came out. 

They also offered the A14 extender which allowed running the B65 Ni-Cad cells in a 6P (& change of bulb to N4 lamp)


----------



## pjd17011 (Nov 1, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> Lux testing the P2X & P3X:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just trying to understand what you did here. You were able to modify your P3X to use two 18650 rechargeable batteries? How did you do that?


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 1, 2013)

Added a Solarforce extender that's the same physical size as the A19.


Barry Milton
Precision-Gunsmithing.com
iPhone5 voice recognition


----------



## 01foreman400 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have the P2X and the P3X both tactical models. If I had to do it over again I would have just bought the P2X and saved my money on the P3X. Just not worth the price IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIX TUX (Nov 1, 2013)

01foreman400 said:


> I have the P2X and the P3X both tactical models. If I had to do it over again I would have just bought the P2X and saved my money on the P3X. Just not worth the price IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree.......I like and have several SF lights, but there are many NICE lights that are as bright as the P3X and ALOT cheaper.
-------NITECORE EC25------


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 2, 2013)

01foreman400 said:


> I have the P2X and the P3X both tactical models. If I had to do it over again I would have just bought the P2X and saved my money on the P3X. Just not worth the price IMO.



I had to laugh when reading that as my conclusion is exactly opposite ... I have the P2X & P3X both with click switch. Unsure whether to keep the P2X or sell it as it has not been turned on or carried since the P3X arrived. 

For a number of people, self included, the grip area on the P2X is uncomfortably short. The additional 35mm on the P3X body makes it feel like the old style Surefire 6P or 9P. The P2X never had that feel from day one & it never will. The shorter length is a positive if you wear the light on a duty belt but that is not in my current job description.

Subjectively, beam brightness & beam quality on the P2X are excellent. The light has run roughly an hour every day since it arrived in February 2013 - about 200+ hours of use. I was very satisfied with the P2X until it was run side by side with the P3X in field conditions - the difference is immediately obvious & it's huge. Everything about the P3X beam is an improvement over the P2X. Where the two cell was excellent the three cell is superb.


----------



## LightJunk (Nov 2, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> I have to pass on this. The 2 cell head would end up getting fried on the 3 cell body. I'm sure someone else will try it soon.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk



Sorry what I meant was I want to see how it would look like if the P3X head is screwed into the P2X body. You mentioned earlier that the P2X body will go in further into the P3X head.

Running 2 18500 cell would be nice :thumbsup:

Edit: Duh'..it should be 2 18350. Too much wine is taking effect :drunk:. Thanks TEEJ.


----------



## TEEJ (Nov 2, 2013)

If it runs brighter with 2 18650, but a shorter form factor was better for you, I'd try two 18350


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 2, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> If it runs brighter with 2 18650, but a shorter form factor was better for you, I'd try two 18350



Every test I've run so far shows that 3xCR123 & 2x18650 give almost identical lux/lumen readings (within a few percentage points).

I've never owned any 18350 or 18500 cells, everything here is 18650. Anything else would confuse me :devil:


----------



## Novan3 (Nov 2, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> Every test I've run so far shows that 3xCR123 & 2x18650 give almost identical lux/lumen readings (within a few percentage points).
> 
> I've never owned any 18350 or 18500 cells, everything here is 18650. Anything else would confuse me :devil:



Very interesting, Barry. 

What's the diff in runtime of 3xrcr123 vs 2x18650?


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 2, 2013)

No hard data yet but P2X numbers may give some indication:

2xCR123 = 6v x 1500 mAh = 9Wh

1x18650 = 3.7v x 3400 mAh = 12.6Wh

12.6 / 9 = 1.4


The testing that I’ve done with the P2X Fury bears these numbers out – 1 hour in regulation with primaries, 1.5 hours with 18650. The spread is even greater on the P3X:

3xCR123 = 9v x 1500 mAh = 13.5 Wh

2x18650 = 7.4v x 3400 mAh = 25.2 Wh

25.2 / 13.5 = 1.9

The numbers indicate almost double the runtime but only testing can prove that out.


----------



## RUAK (Nov 2, 2013)

This light is exactly what i needed. Very nice i have the tactical momentary switch which is perfect for me.

I'm new to lights.
This light is 1000 lumens. How long does it run on 1000 lumens? I don't get how all that works.


----------



## Bullyson (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't be the only on that thinks this light with an extender looks goofy? How a light looks goes a long way when I consider buying one.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 3, 2013)

The Surefire Lawman R1 is almost exactly the same length as the P3X+exender. The R1 has similar lumen output but costs as much as two Fury's. Even so the higher price & longer length haven't been a deterrent to thousands of LEO's who carry the R1. 

I do agree that the P3X looks better without the extender, as shown below:


----------



## LumensMaximus (Nov 3, 2013)

Got mine, yes it's bright :thumbsup: . To my surprise the bezel screws right off without much effort. Has Surefire reversed their stance from trying to keep them sealed with their newer models over the past couple of years? One thing seemed strange though is that the plastic and brass washers (for lack of a better term) are loose and could easily fall out . Has anybody else noticed that?


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 3, 2013)

I've also noticed that almost every recent Fury or 6PX takes less effort to remove the head. The early 6PX & early Fury (both without the spring contact on the board) are difficult to impossible but since the switch to the spring head they've been easier. 



> the plastic and brass washers (for lack of a better term) are loose and could easily fall out


The black plastic spacer's are lightly stuck onto the board. SF doesn't expect anyone to unscrew the head & if all you ever do is exchange depleted CR123's for fresh cells the spacer will stay in place.

AFAIK the thin metal washer prevents excessive torque from twisting the board. The board is supported by two metal posts & if the board is rotated there may be issues. The washer acts to prevent this. Again SF doesn't expect a customer to unscrew the head so there's no reason for the washer to be fixed in place.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Nov 5, 2013)

Well I understand, but can you imagine someone who's not sure which end the batteries go in, more lights it seems use the bezel end these days and in the field somewhere, they open it and "poof" they both fall out and one or both can't be found . I know, if you bought one you probably know better, but I think they could have designed that part a little different...


----------



## 880arm (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm a little late to the game this time but my P3X Fury review is finally up.

There's not much new ground to cover here but I will point out a few observations. First of all, this thing is stupid bright when it's first fired up, considerably brighter than the P2X











(*Side-by-side comparisons with a variety of other lights are included in the review linked at the top of this post.*)​
The initial drop in output is pretty steep and appears to be programmed over the course of the first 2.5 minutes of runtime. After that point, thermal regulation kicks in for the remainder of the regulated runtime. The output can be "reset" by cycling the light off and back on again but the peaks do get smaller and the decline steeper as the battery voltages drop.

The following animation compares the P3X output at various intervals after initial turn-on. The most noticeable drop is between the 2 minute and 3 minute images which is when the light drops into thermal regulation.




The thermal regulation is very tight and really does a nice job of modulating output. Like Barry already mentioned, the P3X gets nowhere near as hot as the 2 cell version.





I did notice that the P3X reflector is smoother than the one in my early P2X and is more of a light orange peel. As a result, the P3X has a tighter, better defined hotspot but the spill beams have pretty much the same profile.




Overall I like the new P3X, not so much for its "1000 lumen" output but rather for its longer run time and more moderate operating temperature. Also, for me at least, the added length from the extra cell makes the light "just right" in the hand. With this extra length, the finger notches actually line up with my fingers!

Truth be told, I would have been even more content with "only" 600-700 lumens of output combined with extended runtime, but as others have pointed out, it looks like achieving the 1000 lumen milestone played a role in development of the P3X. That issue aside, the initial burst when first activated does have its uses and it certainly is impressive.

Now that I've got the P3X I'm looking forward to doing some type of head to head comparison between it and the Elzetta Charlie with its High Output Head :devil:


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 10, 2013)

Excellent review Jim, thanks for taking the time to evaluate all the small details that differentiate the P3X from the P2X.

Early on my though was the the P3X would totally replace the P2X for early morning/late evening dog walks. To a great extent it has but the shorter length of the P2X means it fits completely into the back pocket of blue jeans while the P3X sticks out. The P2X is a keeper to fill the need for a bright light that's pretty short (slightly less length than a 6P).



> ... this thing is stupid bright when it's first fired up, considerably brighter than the P2X ...


Totally agree. It's easy to spot the eyes of a whitetail deer that's 300 yards away (laser measurement). The P2X will spot those eyes to about 200 yards & is noticeably less bright.

FWIW the tailcap on both the 2-cell & 3-cell are too smooth for me. A Z59 is now on my P3X & any other full size tailcap will work just as well. The SW02 would be nicer yet but it's hard to justify paying as much for a tailcap as an entire light.


----------



## 880arm (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you sir 



precisionworks said:


> FWIW the tailcap on both the 2-cell & 3-cell are too smooth for me. A Z59 is now on my P3X & any other full size tailcap will work just as well. The SW02 would be nicer yet but it's hard to justify paying as much for a tailcap as an entire light.



I don't mind the smooth tailcap on mine since they are both the two-mode version, but I do think it could be too slick with a twisty tailcap. Why don't you go ahead and make a SW02 for yourself? Just call it an early Christmas present! (If you do, go ahead and make an extra one for me!) :thumbsup:


----------



## traffic12 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm new here and have enjoyed reading posts about the P3X Surefire flashlight. 

My my question to you all is, What makes this P3X so great to justify spending $250 ?? I've seen others on the internet for $40 to $80 not made by Surefire. Am I really going to be getting my monies worth for this price ?? Thanks in advance, Semper Fi


----------



## 880arm (Nov 18, 2013)

traffic12 said:


> I'm new here and have enjoyed reading posts about the P3X Surefire flashlight.
> 
> My my question to you all is, What makes this P3X so great to justify spending $250 ?? I've seen others on the internet for $40 to $80 not made by Surefire. Am I really going to be getting my monies worth for this price ?? Thanks in advance, Semper Fi



:welcome: 

First of all, whatever you do, don't pay $250 for the P3X. Its minimum retail price is around $175 and you can find it for the price if you shop around. That's still a lot more than $40 or $80 but at least it's a start in the right direction.

There are a ton of threads and posts on here justifying (or arguing against) the relatively high price of SureFire lights. I encourage you to search for that topic using the search function at the top of the page to look through a few and I think you will get a good idea of the opinions around here (Here's a link to one of them). I hate to get into it too much as it would risk derailing this thread.

Basically, some folks (myself included) feel there is value while others do not. However, regardless of the brand and the cost, the only way you will get your "money's worth" out of a light is if it satisfies your requirements and meets your needs.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 18, 2013)

880arm said:


> First of all, whatever you do, don't pay $250 for the P3X. Its minimum retail price is around $175 and you can find it for the price if you shop around.



Absolutely. Battery Junction will give you 5% off if you phone in and ask for it or $15 off an order of $200 or more (use coupon code WEBSAVE15). LA Police Supply had 15% off a month or two ago, etc. & Black Friday will have a bunch more deals ...


----------



## traffic12 (Nov 18, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> Absolutely. Battery Junction will give you 5% off if you phone in and ask for it or $15 off an order of $200 or more (use coupon code WEBSAVE15). LA Police Supply had 15% off a month or two ago, etc. & Black Friday will have a bunch more deals ...



Thanks gentlemen for your thoughts. I'll do more research on other topics to narrow my finds. Have a great day !!!


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 19, 2013)

The P2X Fury 2-cell came out in late 2011 at $150 & now sells for $110 or less. Roughly a 25% reduction in street price over two years. That percentage drop may or may not happen to the P3X Fury but I doubt it will stay at $175 forever.


----------



## tonkem (Nov 19, 2013)

How does the throw compare to the UB3T?


----------



## 880arm (Nov 19, 2013)

tonkem said:


> How does the throw compare to the UB3T?



It's about 2/3 of the UB3T. I think they are rated at 22K and 30.5K candela respectively at initial turn-on. Obviously the beam profiles are drastically different with the P3X redistributing a lot more of its output into the spill beam.












My UB3T is an older one with the really cool white emitter. My M3LT, although it has the same 800 lumen rating and what appears to be the same TIR, has a very different beam.


----------



## tonkem (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks. For throw, any idea how the ub3t compares to the olight sr90-95 lights? Trying to decide on one or the other. I know get both and sell the one I don't want.


----------



## 880arm (Nov 19, 2013)

tonkem said:


> . . . I know get both and sell the one I don't want.



 If you already know, why are you asking?? :nana:

I'll post a reply in your thread on that topic to avoid taking this one too far off track.


----------



## tonkem (Nov 19, 2013)

Haven't made up my mind yet. I am also considering the P3x as well. I like the runtime of the p3x. Thanks 880arm


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 25, 2013)

Any user input on this light? I have one and it is not only well built but the light output is really useful - not only on high but the 15 lumen setting too. I would have thought that this would have been a very popular light here on CPF.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 25, 2013)

It is currently my favorite light and the two cell version is my second favorite. As you said the low is very useful and the high as a lot of punch. Supply is finally catching up with demand and stock is good at many sellers.

A friend who stays in touch with BCM said the P3X is the fastest selling item on their site.


Barry Milton
Precision-Gunsmithing.com
iPhone5 voice recognition


----------



## Allex (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a Maelstrom s12 from 4Sevens with 800Lumens. Is it worth to upgrade to the P3X?


----------



## stevieo (Dec 10, 2013)

Barry,

I sure as hell wish I knew what you were talking about re: spacer for solarforce extender.

I don't know what you did to my P3X but it is freaking awesome. Works fine with 2x AW protected 18500's.

What is even far more awesome is that it works flawlessly with the solarforce extender, SF clicky tailcap & 2x Orbtronic button top protected Panasonic 3400 mAh NCR18650B's.

I can't believe what an incredible job you did with this thing & I am absolutely loving the body form factor with the solarforce extender.

Holy crap batman!! You out did yourself this time.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words Steve. I also prefer the P3X + extender running 2x18650's. Runtime is huge but I still haven't done a time/lumen graph, estimating around 4 hours using 3400 mAh cells. The balance or ergonomics of the P3X + extender appeals to some users while others will prefer running 2x18500 or 3xCR123.



precisionworks said:


> ... almost every recent Fury or 6PX takes less effort to remove the head. The early 6PX & early Fury (both without the spring contact on the board) are difficult to impossible but since the switch to the spring head they've been easier.


Until about one month ago that was a true statement but not anymore. Every new P3X has the head permanently glued to the body & applying excessive torque or heat will destroy the driver board.


----------



## 880arm (Dec 12, 2013)

precisionworks said:


> . . . Every new P3X has the head permanently glued to the body & applying excessive torque or heat will destroy the driver board.



Just think of how nice it would be if we could LEGO some of the new SF parts with older versions :sigh:


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 14, 2013)

a true statement re SF ? ;

" Surefire is a good choice. I am quite confident that Surefire hit 1000+ lumens. It's physically impossible. I'm surprised at Surefire for exaggerating their performance. In the past they have been known to be conservative. The theoretical maximum output for the XMLU3 @ 3 amps is 1105 lumens. The standard efficiency loss is around 20%, making the *max possible* OTF lumens around 900. Most times, the loss is around 25%, making a reasonable estimate about 825 lumens for *any* flashlight. " .


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 14, 2013)

That statement neglects the fact that maximum drive current is just a spec. Higher current is possible as long as the LED doesn't overheat, and SureFire uses a quick step-down after the initial burst.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 14, 2013)

The P3X at turn on registers over 1000 lumens in my IS. How much over I can't say as 20,000 lux (which equals 1000 lumens in my sphere) is the max that my meter reads. 


Barry Milton
Precision-Gunsmithing.com
iPhone5 voice recognition


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 14, 2013)

thanks , talking about LUX while we'e at it, if you could, how would this compare to say the Zebralight MkII 1100 in regards to LUX intensity?. same 20,000 right?.

thanks.



precisionworks said:


> The P3X at turn on registers over 1000 lumens in my IS. How much over I can't say as 20,000 lux (which equals 1000 lumens in my sphere) is the max that my meter reads.
> 
> 
> Barry Milton
> ...


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 14, 2013)

Lumen - A measurement of the total amount of light emitted from a flashlight. We call it brightness.

Lux - A measurement of the perceived beam intensity emitted from a flashlight. Lux describes the intensity of the hot spot which affects the useful range of a flashlight.

Two lights having identical lux will produce the same lumen readings. 

Light meters don't directly measure lumens, they measure lux & the lux reading is converted to lumens. If you want to compare flashlights for brightness you'll need a lux meter & also need some way to collect & diffuse the beam output so the meter sees an average of the hot spot & the spill (corona). The integrating sphere (IS) does this & allows repeatable & accurate readings. 

The flashlight provides light that's hard to measure - the hot spot measures high but spill or corona measures lower. The photodetector needs to see the highs & lows blended together & diffused to generate an accurate reading.


Barry Milton
Precision-Gunsmithing.com
iPhone5 voice recognition


----------



## tonkem (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone on the fence about this light because of price should check bhphoto. They are $20 off and free ship.


----------



## Likebright (Dec 27, 2013)

Last week I had the miss-fortune to loose my P2X so to punish my self, instead of ordering a replacement P2X, I ordered the P3X. My only concern is that it will have to ride in my V27 holder on my belt I hope the added length won't be too uncomfortable. I had always thought that the P2X was a bit too short for a comfortable grip. I hoping that this will be a little easier to grip. 
I got mine through LA Police Gear as B&H was taking a bit longer to ship. Price was the same. 
This should arrive next week I will report here first impressions. 
Mike


----------



## Bogie (Dec 29, 2013)

Any info on getting one apart ? Or if boring will be possible I would like to get one and run on 18500's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 29, 2013)

Bogie said:


> Any info on getting one apart ?



Here's my scientific wild *** guess on why some will come apart & others will not ...

Early X-series lights & latest X-series lights are solidly glued with red loctite. Heating to 400° F will soften the bond but since the driver board should be kept at 200° F or less there's a problem. Add to that the glueing of not only the male & female body threads but also glueing of the board to the face of the body - put enough torque on the parts & they'll come apart, as will all the little components that used to be attached to the board. Pretty ugly, don't ask me about that $175 mistake. 

There was a period of time during 2013 that SF apparently got a bad batch of loctite. Heads would unscrew with nothing more than hand pressure & the loctite was unhardened, like a thick gel. These lights don't have the spring head & that's the only clue. 



> Or if boring will be possible I would like to get one and run on 18500's


Not a problem to bore a Fury with the head attached.


----------



## Shinigami (Jan 7, 2014)

I was happy to see the XM07 tailcap from my old incandescent M961 works perfectly on the P3X. Used it in an outdoor night shoot this past weekend on my Colt M4 SOCOM in a Viking Tactics pic rail holder. Possibly too bright. 

I didn't notice the brightness drop but no stage required more than 50 seconds of runtime.

Bought mine from Bravo Company with the single-stage click tailcap, the EAG model. 

Will be switching it off the carbine, carrying it, and replacing on the carbine with my 500 lumen P2X with the same click-switch tac setup. The P3X is really a bit too much light to run on this weapon, especially in extended strings of fire in still air.



> There was a period of time during 2013 that SF apparently got a bad batch of loctite. Heads would unscrew with nothing more than hand pressure & the loctite was unhardened, like a thick gel. These lights don't have the spring head & that's the only clue.




Yes, my X300 Ultra has exactly this behavior. Was a bit of a pain to re-align the washer inside to get it to operate after I stupidly unscrewed the head. Didn't know better!


----------



## R.W.D. (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone have any filter options other than what SF puts out?
im half worried about the rubber boot keeping in too much heat for my P3x's


----------



## 880arm (Jan 17, 2014)

R.W.D. said:


> Anyone have any filter options other than what SF puts out?
> im half worried about the rubber boot keeping in too much heat for my P3x's



I don't think you would have anything to worry about. The P3X doesn't get very hot (it stayed below 120F in my testing) and the filter really only covers the portion of the head containing the reflector. The heat comes from the LED, driver, and batteries which are all further back.


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 17, 2014)

880arm said:


> I don't think you would have anything to worry about. The P3X doesn't get very hot (it stayed below 120F in my testing) ...



+1

The P3X is a cool running light, especially when compared to the P2X. Even if the rubber boot caused the heat to rise faster the thermal regulation would lower the output to compensate. These are hard lights to kill.


----------



## RobertM (Feb 12, 2014)

So after not buying a new SureFire in quite some time (most of SF's newer lights just don't interesting me like the older ones), I finally bought a P3X. I must say, it is AWESOME! In testing it outdoors at around 100 meters, it seems to put my SF M6 w/its MN21 lamp to shame--even in throw! 

Build quality, machining, and finish is excellent, the emitter is centered, and output is impressive for a light of its size. Only gripe would be that the emitter is slightly green, but it's not bad at all. I was originally skeptical about how useful a 15/1000 lumen light would be with having such a big gap between output levels, but it's actually been quite useful. The 15 lumen low is enough for most near to medium tasks and has really long run times at that level due to the efficiency of the emitter. Of course, when you need to see much further out, the 1000 lumen blast is just awesome! :thumbsup:

If anyone is on the fence, I'd say go for it!

-Robert


----------



## Dimmer382 (Apr 7, 2014)

I really liked mine, right up to the point where I had a co-worker attempt to bore it for 18650 batteries. It didn't turn out so well (he bored it off center and wiped out the threading for the tail). So now I'm in the hunt for a new (or used) P3X body. Despite their claim of having "World Class Customer Support", Surefire doesn't sell just the body. Anyone have any suggestions? So far I have struck out, but the search continues. I'm wondering if a 9P body would work with a P3X head and tail?? A used 9P body (or complete light) would obviously be easier to find.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 7, 2014)

Dimmer382 said:


> I really liked mine, right up to the point where I had a co-worker attempt to bore it for 18650 batteries. It didn't turn out so well (he bored it off center and wiped out the threading for the tail). So now I'm in the hunt for a new (or used) P3X body. Despite their claim of having "World Class Customer Support", Surefire doesn't sell just the body. Anyone have any suggestions? So far I have struck out, but the search continues. I'm wondering if a 9P body would work with a P3X head and tail?? A used 9P body (or complete light) would obviously be easier to find.



:welcome: and I'm sorry to hear about your Fury. Unfortunately a 9P body won't work with the newer Fury head.

The only solution I can think of would be to pick up one of the aftermarket P*2*X Fury bodies (here or here) and then add an extender to get it to the proper length for the batteries you choose. I don't know whether this would even work or if anyone has tried this before. Be advised that Barry pointed out a while back that the the bodies on the P2X and P3X are slightly different . . .



precisionworks said:


> Thread pitch & diameter are identical but the P3X body does not go far enough into the P2X head for O-ring sealing. The P2X body goes into the P3X head farther than normal.



Maybe someone else can come up with a better idea. Good luck!


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 7, 2014)

880arm said:


> ... pick up one of the aftermarket P*2*X Fury bodies (here or here) and then add an extender to get it to the proper length for the batteries you choose. I don't know whether this would even work ...



A P2X body + one cell extender should give the same head contact to tail spring distance as a P3X body. I say this because I've added one cell extenders to a number of P3X bodies to make a P4X. 

There's an issue that you may or may not run into when running rechargeable batteries ... the battery stack height may be longer than the CR123 stack height for which the light is designed. 



In the P2X most any 18650 will work after the Surefire tube is bored & the same should apply for the 5Mega & Ronac tubes. Some 18650's are longer than 2xCR123 but there's enough free length in the tail cap spring that it doesn't bottom out.
The P3X + one cell extender should be GTG running 2x18650 but the tail cap spring may be quite compressed when using 3400 mAh cells.
The P3X (or P2X + extender) should run with 3x18500 but I can neither prove nor disprove that, having never had 18500 cells with which to experiment.

As always once you run anything other than the SF factory configuration YMMV.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info Barry. Good to see you posting and I hope you're doing better! :wave:


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you for your good thoughts Jim. I see the neuro surgeon next week & will decide what to do. Surgery is looking better and better as almost any physical activity isn't well tolerated. At least it's not painful to read & post here & that's a good way to get some sit down time & rest a bit. 

The P3X is my go to light (with one cell extender running 2x18650). It's the best I've seen from SF in a long time.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 7, 2014)

Dimmer382 said:


> I had a co-worker attempt to bore it for 18650 batteries. It didn't turn out so well (he bored it off center and wiped out the threading for the tail).



Please PM me if you decided to sell just the head.


----------



## Slumber (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe someone can cut it down to P2X length and machine new threads for the tail cap. Similar to what Martin White did to make the MD1 bodies.


----------



## Dimmer382 (Apr 8, 2014)

A big thanks to 880arm, Barry, and Slumber Pass for the comments and suggestions!! As a last resort, I did think about the aftermarket P2X body plus extender. But I’m still going to give my search for a replacement P3X body some time. I’ve exchanged emails with Dan at Oveready, inquiring about an aftermarket P3X body, given that he offers one for the P2X. Unfortunately it doesn’t sound like he will be offering P3X bodies any time soon (if at all). I appreciate the tip on the 18500 batteries! It was my plan to use three LifePO4 batteries, assuming, in the end, I’m going to be stuck at the P2X body plus extender length. But two 18500’s sounds like a better idea. Barry mentioned three, but if we are talking about the 3.7 V cells, they are 50 mm long, correct? For example, two 18500’s from Orbtronic, would have a stacked length of 100 mm, which is roughly the same length as three CR123A’s.

It seems to me that eventually someone will start making an aftermarket pre-bored P3X body …. given there is obviously a market for boring the P3X’s.


Thanks again for the comments and suggestions!!


----------



## 880arm (Apr 8, 2014)

I think Barry may have meant 2x18500 in his post. I run 2x17500 in my stock P3X and they provide almost twice the runtime as 3xLFP123s.


----------



## Dimmer382 (Apr 8, 2014)

Another idea I've had: How about an Oveready P2X body plus a FM 68mm extension?? Wouldn't that allow me to use two 18650's with my existing P3X head and tail cap??

I've been scratching my head about why they didn't design the P2X and P3X to take 18650's to begin with. They could have provided a plastic sleeve for the CR123's, just like EagleTac, Nitecore and others do. Oh well, had I done a bit more research in the beginning, I would not have purchased the Surefire P3X. I still have a lot to learn about high end flashlights (although I've learned a lot in just the past few months), but I was a totally clueless (in hindsight) when I pulled the trigger for the P3X. I mean, I like to purchase American made (not to mention the Lifetime Warranty) when I can, but not at the expense of being limited on battery choice (without modification).


----------



## 880arm (Apr 8, 2014)

Dimmer382 said:


> Another idea I've had: How about an Oveready P2X body plus a FM 68mm extension?? Wouldn't that allow me to use two 18650's with my existing P3X head and tail cap?? . . .



Something like that is what I was alluding to in my earlier post. As far as I know the extender will fit the P2X body so the only question will be stack length like Barry mentioned. The cells might fit perfectly or, worst case, you might need a small spacer.


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 8, 2014)

880arm said:


> I think Barry may have meant 2x18500 in his post.



LOL I should never discuss batteries that I don't use ... you are correct Jim, 2x18500 for a 3-cell light.



> ... eventually someone will start making an aftermarket pre-bored P3X body …. given there is obviously a market for boring the P3X’s.



I have no idea what other flashlight machinists are seeing but not many 3-cell Fury's pass through my shop. Lots of P2X, 6P, C2, E-series, weapon lights, an Elzetta or two but few P3X's. Here's my unscientific guess - 18650 is the dominant battery for high output lights (or for any light that eats lots of CR-123's). Not counting the Nitrolon lights the other 2-cell Surefires can be bored to accept 1x18650. 3-cells cannot take advantage of the very high energy density of the 18650 unless an extender is added & that makes for a longer light than some users want. 

The other possible issue on any X-Series light, 2-cells included, is the glued on head. At first they were, then they weren't, now they are again stuck on tightly. Hand force is all I now use to unscrew (or try to unscrew) an X-Series head. If the head will not come off with hand pressure the light is bored with the head on.


----------



## Dimmer382 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks again Barry and Jim! Assuming I strike out in my search for a replacement P3X body, I'll try the Oveready P2X body plus FM 68mm extension combo, hopefully allowing me the 2X18650 battery solution that I'm looking for. In the worst case, it will be a $74 (plus shipping) failed experiment. 

Luckily the head on my P3X (purchased back in December) came off easily. Someone at SF had applied what appeared to be thread locker (Red Loctite maybe?) AND grease to the threads.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 9, 2014)

Good luck and be sure to let us know how it turns out. The same question may come up again!


----------



## Dimmer382 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Jim. Yes, the Oveready P2X body plus FM 68mm extension combo does work with 2X18650. The only thing out of the ordinary that is required - use a magnetic battery spacer between the positive terminal of the front battery and the spring on the head. At least that is what I had to do with my _EagleTac 3400mAh_ 18650's. 

I'm considering two Samsung ICR18650-30B 18650 4.35V 3000mAh Protected cells in this light. http://www.fasttech.com/products/1420/10002357/1384601-authentic-samsung-icr18650-30b-18650-4-35v
Given that it was initially designed to operate on 9 volts, I can't imagine that it would be an issue. I do have a XTAR VP2 charger that is supposed to charge up to 4.35 volts. Anyone have an opinion on these batteries, or should I stick with the 4.2 volt 18650's (Panasonic by EagleTac, Orbtronic, AW, etc)??

Thanks again for everyone's help!!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Apr 28, 2014)

I haven't found anywhere any info to when/if SF will release the updated body type, anti-rotation bezel and knurled body?


----------



## Craig K (Apr 29, 2014)

> anti-rotation bezel and knurled body



That would be cool, but anyway does this light still come with a plastic lens that scratches easily or does it have a glass lens, a plastic lens is the only thing stopping me from buying this light.


----------



## 880arm (Apr 29, 2014)

Craig K said:


> That would be cool, but anyway does this light still come with a plastic lens that scratches easily or does it have a glass lens, a plastic lens is the only thing stopping me from buying this light.



The G2X/6PX lights use the polycarbonate lenses. The Fury models have tempered glass lenses.


----------



## Craig K (Apr 29, 2014)

880arm said:


> The G2X/6PX lights use the polycarbonate lenses. The Fury models have tempered glass lenses.



Thanks 880arm I did not know the P3X Fury had a glass lens, this is good to know I think I will buy one now.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes it would! And according to surefire at shot show 2014 they are updating the body to just those features! The question is "when"?!

8min 11 sec in...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ehPkQqT7Rs


----------



## WebHobbit (May 1, 2014)

This Elzetta video shows the P3X Fury (I think that's what it is) pulling well over the "allowed" amps:




:huh:

(starts at just past the 5 minute mark)


----------



## Random Dan (May 1, 2014)

Holy crap, that's a lot of current draw!


----------



## Skelt11 (May 15, 2014)

880arm said:


> I think Barry may have meant 2x18500 in his post. I run 2x17500 in my stock P3X and they provide almost twice the runtime as 3xLFP123s.



So you are running the 1750s and they work fine? I don't have any to test. What is the run time you get?


----------



## 880arm (May 15, 2014)

Skelt11 said:


> So you are running the 1750s and they work fine? I don't have any to test. What is the run time you get?



Something like this . . .





​
As with most runtime charts this reflects continuous operation and is not necessarily an indicator of "real world" usage.


----------



## precisionworks (Jun 14, 2014)

Image of P3X EAG model (_SF-P3X-A-BK-EAG-CLICK) _clicky switch & high level only. Shown set up to run 2x18650:


----------



## 880arm (Jun 15, 2014)

precisionworks said:


> Image of P3X EAG model (_SF-P3X-A-BK-EAG-CLICK) _clicky switch & high level only. Shown set up to run 2x18650:



Very nice. That thing should be a beast with 2x18650! :twothumbs


----------



## precisionworks (Jun 22, 2014)

> That thing should be a beast with 2x18650!


It is a beast. There's a lot to like about the setup, probably the best part being 4 hours before output falls to 100 lumens.



stevieo said:


> ... I sure as hell wish I knew what you were talking about re: spacer for solarforce extender.



I took me a while to figure out fitment of 2x18650 in the P3X+extender ... here are my unscientific test results:



On the earlier production P3X *without the head spring *any 18650 button top cells will work (as well as flat tops with a charging magnet). The tailcap spring is both long enough & compressible enough to handle the range of cells available today. All the SF tailscaps I've tried are GTG on the earlier P3X. 
On later production & current production P3X *with the head spring* there's about 1.0mm to 1.5mm less room available in the battery tube. Some 18650 cells will work just fine with any tailcap. Flat top cells should run 65.0 mm and can be 0.5mm shorter or 0.5mm longer. Button tops are 1.0 mm longer (nominal). Cells within this size range drop in & work with all tailcaps 
Other cells, specifically the protected Panasonic 3400's, are longer than industry spec. I've purchased over a dozen of these (a small sample) and all run 69.0 mm to 69.5 mm. The issue with these cells is that the standard Fury clicky tailcap may not full screw down & the light will not work unless the tailcap is fully seated. 
The extended Fury runs perfectly will all other SF tailcaps I've tried. The Z59 clicky, XM tape switch, etc., all run without issue. Measurements of the standard Fury clicky versus all other SF clicky tailcaps reveals nothing that indicates why it sometimes doesn't work. 

As with any modification to a factory light, test with your cells in your light to verify correct operation.


----------



## socom1970 (Jun 22, 2014)

How much would it cost for you to do this 2x18650 conversion on my current model P3X (boring the body, bored body extender)?

Edit: Sorry, Bill... I know better, just got a bit ahead of myself and put it in the thread instead of a PM.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 22, 2014)

socom1970 said:


> How much would it cost for you to do this 2x18650 conversion on my current model P3X (boring the body, bored body extender)?



Be good if you would PM precisionworks regarding such questions. This is a discussion thread. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## FILIPPO (Sep 24, 2014)

Any "news/problems/things i need to know before i buy this light" regarding the crazy draw showed in the video shared by WebHobbi?

I don't know why but this light is kinda like "too good to be true" .. with that said..i trust surfire.. so..


----------



## 880arm (Sep 24, 2014)

FILIPPO said:


> Any "news/problems/things i need to know before i buy this light" regarding the crazy draw showed in the video shared by WebHobbi? . . .



I haven't heard of any problems nor experienced any myself. The so-called "high" draw is only temporary as the P3X reduces output after a few minutes of continuous operation.


----------



## FILIPPO (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks 880arm for your reply... I think i'll go for it... I want something powerfull but still pocketable..baybe in the future i'll upgrade to an M3LT.


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 24, 2014)

880arm said:


> ... The so-called "high" draw is only temporary as the P3X reduces output after a few minutes of continuous operation.


Exactly. Amp draw tests are most useful when the amps are charted over time & not when they're read at first startup. ANSI is well aware of this & ANSI run times are charted from 30 seconds after the light is turned on with fresh batteries. 

The video makes Elzetta look good & makes SF appear bad or dangerous. IMO the "information" it presents is a distortion based on a moment in time.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Sep 24, 2014)

Silly question about boring as I've never had a light bored before... how thick are the walls before/after boring to be able to accept 2 18500's and how much does that affect the durability/toughness of the flashlight?
Also does it reach the same brightness with 2 18500's vs 3 CR123's? Thanks!


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 24, 2014)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Silly question about boring as I've never had a light bored before... how thick are the walls before/after boring to be able to accept 2 18500's and how much does that affect the durability/toughness of the flashlight?
> Also does it reach the same brightness with 2 18500's vs 3 CR123's? Thanks!



The walls are quite noticeably thinner...perhaps 1.5mm? I wouldn't worry about it, since the walls of the battery tube are not typically going to be first thing (or second, or third) to fail, unless you are trying to use a light as a hammer. 

I can't speak to the P3X in particular, as I don't have one...but my bored lights have not been any (detectably) different in brightness. 3xCR123 is about nine and a half volts fresh, while 2x18500 is about 8.4 volts fully charged. Fairly close. I suppose internal resistance of the cells could play a role too, but again, I would expect that to be minor. It might not be exactly the same output, but it should be close enough you wouldn't be able to tell without a lux meter or integrating sphere. Please correct me if I am wrong, I'm only guessing based on my experience and some reviews I've read comparing output with different sources.


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 24, 2014)

rickypanecatyl said:


> ... how thick are the walls before/after boring



On most SF lights the walls are quite thick - a 6P/9P/P2X/P3X has a nominal body diameter of 1.000". When the light leaves the factory the bore is about .675" which means the wall thickness is .162" (4.10mm). I bore the full size lights (everything but E-Series, L-Series, Scout Lights, etc.) to .744" & that leaves the wall .128" thick (3.25mm). The wall is 79% as thick after boring. 



> ... how much does that affect the durability/toughness of the flashlight?


No one has ever quantified that so I have only subjective data to work with. At this time the failure rate on lights I've bored is zero & that includes quite a few E-Series & L-Series which have thinner walls than the full size models. 



> ... does it reach the same brightness with 2 18500's vs 3 CR123's?


The X-Models (P2X, 6PX, P3X, etc.) use a bucking/boosting regulator. The driver needs to see about 2 volts so that after losses the LED sees 1 volt (very rough numbers). With fresh primaries or fresh Li-Ion cells the voltage is far more than needed & the regulator (aka driver) bucks the voltage down to the correct level. As the light runs the cells are depleted & at some point they will make too low a voltage so the driver boosts the voltage to the correct level. The lumen output is within a few percent no matter if the cells in use are primaries or Li-Ions. 

These are my observations & YMMV.


----------



## 880arm (Sep 24, 2014)

rickypanecatyl said:


> . . . Also does it reach the same brightness with 2 18500's vs 3 CR123's? . . .



Like Barry and thedoc said, output is about the same when powered by two lithium-ion cells. I don't have a bored P3X but I did test mine with 2x*17*500 cells. The results are in post #335. This should give a pretty good idea of how 18500 cells would perform.

The maximum output is essentially the same with either type of battery. After the programmed step-down, the lithium-ion batteries are better able to sustain the reduced level of output. Output from 3xCR123s declines somewhat more rapidly.


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 25, 2014)

I plotted the graph below using my integrating sphere & stopwatch. The blue line shows output of my bored P3X + one cell extender (2x18650) & the red line shows the standard length P3X running 3xCR123. Not an apples to apples comparison as 2x18650 provides far more available energy than 3xCR123.

Graph is plotted at 10 second intervals for the first 4 minutes & then at 1 minute intervals for the next 10 minutes (14 minutes total tested). A test running four hours is needed ...


----------



## FILIPPO (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, actually I'm impressed..I was expecting much more difference! Anyway i think real plus for 2x18650 is the longer runtime and free lumens.. Of course. 

Have you any graph of the performance of the P3X running on 2x17500? Might be a good way to run the light without any permanent mod to do..

BTW.. Just got a surefire news letter.. As always good news (or bad from the wallet point of view..), seems they upgraded the output of all their top of the line platforms (M3LT, Invictus, M6, lawman .....) from 800 to 1000 lumens or 1200 for the beasty M6.
The P3X won't be alone anymore..


----------



## fivemega (Sep 25, 2014)

rickypanecatyl said:


> how thick are the walls before/after boring to be able to accept 2 18500's and how much does that affect the durability/toughness of the flashlight?


*The weakest part of battery barrel is tail side o'ring area but if boring is done correctly and accurately, I wouldn't worry about durability.*



rickypanecatyl said:


> Also does it reach the same brightness with 2 18500's vs 3 CR123's? Thanks!


*If brightness of 2 18500 isn't more than 3 CR123, it wouldn't be less.*



thedoc007 said:


> 3xCR123 is about nine and a half volts fresh, while 2x18500 is about 8.4 volts fully charged.


*That might be true when there is no load on batteries. Your flashlight driver or LED never work in such a condition.*


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 29, 2014)

Has anyone tried a Zerorez switch in their P3X?
In view of the high current draw, would it make any difference?


----------



## xdayv (Oct 2, 2014)

How many meters is the effective throw for the P3X?

Pls enlighten...


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 3, 2014)

Just a guesstimate, but I would say useful throw is about 100 meters. Having said that you can still pick out objects at about twice that distance, but there's no real detail. 
I played with my P3x and an Oveready Mini turbo head last night. The Oveready just about out-throws the P3x, though you wouldn't know it unless you put them side by side. Also, the Oveready makes the P3X look quite dim by comparison.
If you are considering buying, check out the Mini Turbo head on a bored 6P body with a ZeroRez switch. Smaller than the P3X, although I prefer the longer body, and it's rechargeable. I worry about the number of 123A's I'm going to get through this Winter.
P


----------



## FILIPPO (Oct 9, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on a dual mode P3X.. should be at my door at the end of october.. 

Any guess if 2x17500 will fit reliably in the tube without boring or sanding the inside walls? 
What about perfomances?


----------



## 880arm (Oct 9, 2014)

Two AW 17500s fit and work great with the P3X. Runtime was shown in an earlier post.


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 28, 2014)

peter yetman said:


> Has anyone tried a Zerorez switch in their P3X?
> In view of the high current draw, would it make any difference?



Now answering my own question. I put a Zerorez in a Triad tail on my P3X, looks very sexy but doesn't work with CR123 Primaries as the spring in the head isn't long enough to make the batts contact with the switch. It does work with AW 17500's but only if the tail is screwed right up, and the momentary doesn't work. Gonna put a standard Sf switch in a triad tail, as not only does it look nice, it doesn't roll of the table.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 16, 2014)

Back from the thread / dead.

Was looking for some longterm input on how people are liking and using there P3X.

Considering one soon...

Thanks!


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 20, 2014)

It does the job very well, no nonsense and comes on when you want it to. Check out the runtimes in earlier posts, as with rechargeables there's no visible dimming out. Just light or no light.
I seriously prefer my Oveready Mini Turbohead, it actually makes me smile when I use it - every night, this time of year, but the P3X does what it says on the tin.
P


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeah,

I had the P2X and miss it dearly, rock solid, no nonsense. Time for a P3X. Just looking for a little P3X - OCD morale support.

My names Forrest, thanks for letting me share.

:wave:


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 20, 2014)

peter yetman said:


> It does the job very well, no nonsense and comes on when you want it to. Check out the runtimes in earlier posts, as with rechargeables there's no visible dimming out. Just light or no light.
> I seriously prefer my Oveready Mini Turbohead, it actually makes me smile when I use it - every night, this time of year, but the P3X does what it says on the tin.
> P



Almost forgot...

:welcome:


----------



## Slumber (Dec 21, 2014)

Or, youtube the P3X and there's. VERY NICE heavily knurled version that SHOULD be coming out. If it does come to fruition, that baby may be worth waiting for.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 21, 2014)

Slumber Pass said:


> Or, youtube the P3X and there's. VERY NICE heavily knurled version that SHOULD be coming out. If it does come to fruition, that baby may be worth waiting for.




Been waiting a year.

Silly SF 

Also, since you're reading.. WE WANT THAT VARIABLE SWITCH! TAKE OUR MONEY!


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 21, 2014)

> VERY NICE heavily knurled version ...


Exactly what all the X-series lights need.









> ... that SHOULD be coming out.


I've bought, sold & followed SF for over a decade. It's almost a certainty that the SHOT show versions may never make it into production. Not just the P3X but at least a dozen others that were shown at SHOT over the years.


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 21, 2014)

precisionworks said:


> Exactly what all the X-series lights need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for keeping the hope alive Barry...... :nana:


----------



## flashlight chronic (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm not an owner of a P3X, but i do have a modded 6PX. Just thought i would let you know that Lumens Factory now makes an adapter that allows the use of a Surefire M head onto any X body. I've already ordered one from them. Also ordered a TnC Detonator extender from Ogazent. Now i gotta figure out which M head to run. Good luck w/ all your future mods, maybe an M3X? oo:


----------



## flashlight chronic (Jan 16, 2015)

My Surefire 6P/M3X


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 19, 2015)

That's interesting!


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 19, 2015)

So, SF P3X Fury just landed. Packaging reads "1.5h @ 1,000 Lumens" FL1 Standard.

This has to be a misprint correct? We have the website that states 2.25hrs and many runtime charts @ 2.25 hrs.

Can someone please confirm? Anyone have one that states on the packaging 2.25?

MUCH appreciated.


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 19, 2015)

Have you read through the flashlightquide review? His results match more closely with 2.25 hours, though hardly at what I'd personally consider to be 1000 lumens.

I'm glad you received it. How do you like it so far?


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 19, 2015)

Grizzman said:


> Have you read through the flashlightquide review? His results match more closely with 2.25 hours, though hardly at what I'd personally consider to be 1000 lumens.
> 
> I'm glad you received it. How do you like it so far?




Im well aware of the step down, flashightguide is daily reading for me.  Light levels off @ around 600ish lumens. I fully understand.

The discrepicency is the packaging says 1.5 while the SF site says 2.25. Just wondering if this is an overun of packaging thing where they have so many printed it fiscally dosen't make sense to reprint.

That said. THIS LIGHT IS AWESOME.

What are your thoughts on the specs griz?


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 19, 2015)

My E2DLU has the same kind of output reduction, and I've never noticed it in actual usage. 

If I came across one for the right price, I'd definitely think hard about getting it. I'm definitely a 3-cell fan, with quite a few 9Ps, Charlies, and MD3s.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah I dig it.


I was wondering what you thought about what the packaging states vs whats posted everywhere else?


----------



## Grizzman (Jan 19, 2015)

I have no idea why the packaging wouldn't jive with what's posted on the website. Your idea of old card stock sounds as legit as anything I'd come up with.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 19, 2015)

Yup Yup,

Thanks. I think so..... OCD is a killer.


----------



## dan05gt (Jan 19, 2015)

FL1 Standard is to 10% max lumen value, which in this case is 100 lumens. This is reached in 1.5 hours. The web site list tactical runtime of 2.25 hours. Surefire considers 50 lumens to be the tactical threshold. This means it takes 45 minutes before the output goes from 100 lumens to 50 lumens.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 20, 2015)

dan05gt said:


> FL1 Standard is to 10% max lumen value, which in this case is 100 lumens. This is reached in 1.5 hours. The web site list tactical runtime of 2.25 hours. Surefire considers 50 lumens to be the tactical threshold. This means it takes 45 minutes before the output goes from 100 lumens to 50 lumens.



Thanks a bunch, Been busy and have waited for this light for awhile now. If this makes sense: It's like you know the answer but your to distracted on something else to acknowledge it. Than someone says it out loud and you think "I knew that, why the heck didn't that register!?"

I wonder how long I would have known-not, if someone didn't spell it out for me. :laughing:

Time for my meds!


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 20, 2015)

On the Fury, the ring right under the "Caution Hot Surface" I noticed this to be completely sealed on my P2X. On this one it looks like half of it is sealed and then it stops and the other half is not. Almost like a perfectly matching glue. Its the size of a thread. Anyone have something similar? I noticed after a wash then a thorough dry, water seeps out of this area. Although no water ingress that I can tell. Is there an o ring in there? I don't think there is, Im thinking just some form of epoxy.

This is a real deal question, not a - I want to test it in a bucket and post it on youtube. This thing will be exposed to water in BFE and I need 0 issues.

Anyone? P2X / P3X dosen't matter, trying to figure that little ring / seal deal out.


Thanks again!


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.brightguy.com/SureFire/SureFire+P3X+Fury+High-Output+Flashlight#prettyPhoto

Second to last pic, you can see the uneven glue. There is also another pic in there but that is exactly what Im trying to describe.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 20, 2015)

EDIT: I dialed in that epoxy gap, it is *perfectly* even. I checked over the other lights at shot and this seems to be 100% normal variation in manufacturing, but my OCD must have perfection at any cost! The rep explained that when the gap was there that was irrelivant as the threads end at a seal anyway. Good to know, so if you have the same no worries.

OR Post:

30 seconds out of the package it turned black, then the head screwed itself off (easily) and the light started to disassemble itself like something out of transformers.

A few notes: You can see the epoxy inconsistency I was talking about on the bezel, I have tried to force air through the light without luck so it seems it just didn't make it to the edge to fill the gap completely but is still appears well sealed. You may also notice the board itself looks "flaky", I was shocked at first until I realized there is a small amount of adhesive applied to the black shock ring and it's just left over after removal. It seems to be more part of the assembly process to hold the ring there than it is to do so permanently. This is 110% unnoticeable unless you disassemble your head. It also has 0 potential of causing any sort of problem whatsoever so no worries there. The black comes right off and is just an eyesore that you can't see... That said I was amazed at the overall quality of the circuit pill and head itself, it is all self contained and plugs right in like a wall socket. This setup seems VERY robust and easily serviceable should something go wrong. They just pop it open, put a new pill in, close it back up with what is supposed to be locktite  and off it goes. Everything came back together better than when I got it, cleaned and lubed right up. LOVE the light.














































I did not take after photos as it was cumbersome to get these up, but the light came together perfectly and thoroughly cleaned and lubed.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 20, 2015)

Accidental post, apologies.

Making the best of it:

The circuit is clear coated to resist moisture. It has a foam pad which seems to also be another safeguard against shock.


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 21, 2015)

Well at least I waited a couple of months before I took my P2X apart.
I expect you've already put it back together, it's a complete s*d to get the tubes on the board to mate with the pins on the led. I have now managed to knock both the tubes off and busted one of the pins, so don't do this too often. Mine doesn't have the foam block between the tubes, so maybe it stops the tubes getting damaged,
I can solder the tubes back, but haven't managed to get at the led board to solder the pin back. I think the black bit that the pins poke through must be loctited in, and can't shift it.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 21, 2015)

peter yetman said:


> Well at least I waited a couple of months before I took my P2X apart.
> I expect you've already put it back together, i*t's a complete s*d to get the tubes on the board to mate with the pins on the led.* I have now managed to knock both the tubes off and busted one of the pins, so don't do this too often. Mine doesn't have the foam block between the tubes, so maybe it stops the tubes getting damaged,
> I can solder the tubes back, but haven't managed to get at the led board to solder the pin back. I think the black bit that the pins poke through must be loctited in, and can't shift it.




SO TRUE. The reason it came apart was to clean that yellow gunk off they say is thread locker. It's like clay. The rest was just so easy and smooth I just kept going. Patience and finesse ( I have neither ) , took me about 15 minutes, no problems at all. I was surprised there was no guide notch / groove to help with that, very challenging going back on. I believe the foam pad was added right when they were overwhelmed with everyone mounting them. It does seem very durable though.


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm now officially off Head Removal on X series. Going Malkoff or Elzetta next, I can play with those.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 21, 2015)

peter yetman said:


> I'm now officially off Head Removal on X series. Going Malkoff or Elzetta next, I can play with those.




Not a fan AT ALL of removing any head. I just knew that the yellow gunk was in there. Doesn't hurt anything but now it's is clean & lubed, my OCD just won't have it.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jan 22, 2015)

peter yetman said:


> I'm now officially off Head Removal on X series. Going Malkoff or Elzetta next, I can play with those.



If your not Sure about the Fire:

http://flashlightguide.com/2014/03/review-malkoff-wildcat-v5/

Played with one of these. All flood, if I was judging by beam quality alone, I would guess it was some highbred $5k stage light.

Never seen anything like it.


Still lovin the P3X thought!


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 22, 2015)

Dunno about floods, but thanks for the link. MD4 Hd I think, I like the idea of 105 mins at full throttle with 18650's.
The trouble with me is, I don't feel like anything is mine until I've taken it apart. Goes for cars, lights, audio and on and on. Mostly I don't wreck them, just put the P2X down to experience.


----------



## xdayv (Feb 5, 2015)

anybody successfully used AA's on the P3X? (just like the on the new PMX). what are your thoughts? does it work well enough?


----------



## fivemega (Mar 14, 2015)

xdayv said:


> anybody successfully used AA's on the P3X? (just like the on the new PMX). what are your thoughts? does it work well enough?


*2 NiMH in P3X is useless.
2 NiZn in P3X is little better.
3 NiMH is better than 2 
3 NiZn in P3X is brighter
4 NiMH or NiZn in P3X is much brighter but too long.

If you can't remove the P3X head to bore the barrel for 18xxx then using 2x17670 with Ex/Cap will work much better, brighter and longer compare to 3 primary or even 2x17500*


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 15, 2015)

Won't need to bore using 16650's(70's), if you have a charger that well charge to 4.3 volts.

Bill


----------



## etc (Nov 11, 2015)

Slumber Pass said:


> Or, youtube the P3X and there's. VERY NICE heavily knurled version that SHOULD be coming out. If it does come to fruition, that baby may be worth waiting for.



Update on that? The official SF site has it apparently and there is also the smooth version. Can you get either one at this point?


----------



## etc (Nov 11, 2015)

precisionworks said:


> I had to laugh when reading that as my conclusion is exactly opposite ... I have the P2X & P3X both with click switch. Unsure whether to keep the P2X or sell it as it has not been turned on or carried since the P3X arrived.
> 
> For a number of people, self included, the grip area on the P2X is uncomfortably short. The additional 35mm on the P3X body makes it feel like the old style Surefire 6P or 9P. The P2X never had that feel from day one & it never will. The shorter length is a positive if you wear the light on a duty belt but that is not in my current job description.
> 
> Subjectively, beam brightness & beam quality on the P2X are excellent. The light has run roughly an hour every day since it arrived in February 2013 - about 200+ hours of use. I was very satisfied with the P2X until it was run side by side with the P3X in field conditions - the difference is immediately obvious & it's huge. Everything about the P3X beam is an improvement over the P2X. Where the two cell was excellent the three cell is superb.



Good point. I am in the process of getting the Fury and I like the 3-cell version precisely for these reasons.


----------



## etc (Nov 12, 2015)

Any more beamshots?


----------



## etc (Nov 12, 2015)

precisionworks said:


> IIRC the protected 17500 is just a fraction too large to fit the standard SF bore diameter. 16500's drop in 100% of the time.



Thanks for the analysis.


----------



## etc (Nov 12, 2015)

precisionworks said:


> I just looked at my P2X under ten power magnification and you are correct - it has the XM-L & does not have the XM-L2. I'm surprised SF hasn't made the switch to the newer emitter, especially with the 1000L model.



Have they switched in the current models?


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 22, 2015)

Some P3X owners want to run a pair of 18500's & that's easily done after the bore is opened up to the larger diameter. A few owners want to run 2x18650 and that requires a bit more work:

Add a one cell extender
Add a short spacer
The reason for the short spacer is that 2x18650 will not allow the tailcap to seat & the light will not work unless the TC is firmly seated. 






Here's the process for making the spacer:
A 1" diameter brass bar is faced off, center drilled & starter drilled:


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 22, 2015)

Next the starter hole is reamed to size:




The spacer is cut off the bar & finished on an expanding arbor:




Then the ring is installed between the body & the one cell extender:




From start to finish the process takes half an hour.


----------



## etc (Nov 22, 2015)

precisionworks said:


> Some P3X owners want to run a pair of 18500's & that's easily done after the bore is opened up to the larger diameter. A few owners want to run 2x18650 and that requires a bit more work:
> 
> Add a one cell extender
> Add a short spacer
> ...



It's almost easier to get a dedicated 2x18650 body from FiveMega or a Surefire 9P with extender, bored and running a powerful Malkoff module, or something along these lines. 
I do understand P60 modules don't have the throw of Fury, or G2x for that matter, due to the deeper bezel.


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 22, 2015)

etc said:


> It's almost easier to get a dedicated 2x18650 body from FiveMega or a Surefire 9P with extender, bored and running a powerful Malkoff module, or something along these lines.


Totally agree.


----------



## leon2245 (Dec 7, 2015)

The p3x is c tail, c head size too?


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 7, 2015)

The tail threads are "standard" C threads, identical to 6P, C2, etc. Head size & threading are unique to the X-series lights.


----------



## leon2245 (Dec 7, 2015)

Glad I asked, I thought I had remembered similarly swapping the two cell fury head. But x is x only.

Thanks for the Info!


----------



## khaleeq (Dec 12, 2015)

Just wondering what will be the output and runtime on 2x18650. I'm really tired low capacity K2 energy rechargeables.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 12, 2015)

khaleeq said:


> Just wondering what will be the output and runtime on 2x18650. I'm really tired low capacity K2 energy rechargeables.



Similar output as the driver/regulator attempts to maintain constant current to the LED. 

Longer runtime (surprise ) with 2x18650





Please see post #252 on page 9 for more info.


----------



## fivemega (Dec 12, 2015)

khaleeq said:


> Just wondering what will be the output and runtime on 2x18650



*If total voltage of 2x18650 is not more than 3 primary 123 under load, it won't be less.
These days, you can get 3400 mAh 18650 cells while primary 123 has about 1500 mAh of capacity. So you can figure capacity and run time increase.*


----------



## khaleeq (Dec 16, 2015)

precisionworks said:


> Some P3X owners want to run a pair of 18500's & that's easily done after the bore is opened up to the larger diameter. A few owners want to run 2x18650 and that requires a bit more work:
> 
> Add a one cell extender
> Add a short spacer
> ...


----------



## khaleeq (Dec 16, 2015)

precisionworks said:


> Some P3X owners want to run a pair of 18500's & that's easily done after the bore is opened up to the larger diameter. A few owners want to run 2x18650 and that requires a bit more work:
> 
> Add a one cell extender
> Add a short spacer
> ...


Hey first of all a belated thanks for the graph. But the problem is that I still cannot figure out a reasonable logic behind adding a spacer, whereas you could have added the extra length provided by the spacer to the extension tube itself. As per my elementary understanding the seating problem would occur due to insufficient length, if so then why bother adding a spacer rather making the extension tube appropriately taller.

Cheers


----------



## etc (Dec 16, 2015)

*some P3X owners want to run a pair of 18500's *

I played with 18500 for a long time, never really satisifed. the problem is that the format is kind of abandoned by the manufacturers and is not developed like the 18650 format. The former is still stuck in the 1500 mAh land while 18650 is easily double that. 

If SF made a "P4x" bored for 18mm, that would be something. Other than that, as tempting as P3x is, close, but no cigar.

I suppose it is great for .gov and .mil workers who have access to a boatload of CR123A batteries, free. For them, it's a far better choice than messing with rechargeables and chargers and 18650s, etc.

Actually thinking about it, if you are in dot mil and going on a mission, are you going to drag a pile of 18mm Li-Ion cells with you, *and* back? No, lightweight primaries 123 rule in that case. Use them and discard them.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 16, 2015)

khaleeq said:


> ... then why bother adding a spacer rather making the extension tube appropriately taller.



Surefire, Oveready, Solarforce, etc. are the makers of the tubes. I could machine a longer one but without a CNC lathe the cost would be so high that no one would want it. The spacer is the only economical answer I've found.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 16, 2015)

etc said:


> *...* if you are in dot mil and going on a mission, are you going to drag a pile of 18mm Li-Ion cells with you, *and* back? No, lightweight primaries 123 rule in that case. Use them and discard them.


+1

When your department, employer, etc. buys batteries there is no reason for rechargeables. Only when longer runtime & lower operating costs are desired do Li-Ions make sense.


----------



## etc (Dec 16, 2015)

If I were in deployment, I would love for them to buy me a p3x.
However I have a feeling with the budget cuts and all, they would order a metric ton of 6pL and a metric ton of 123s.


----------



## Johan ES (Feb 20, 2016)

"The P3X Fury is activated with a click-type tailcap switch: press for momentary-on low, press further to click constant-on low."

I would like the P3X to come on in HIGH first (Like the EB2 and E2D). Is it possible?


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 20, 2016)

Johan ES said:


> I would like the P3X to come on in HIGH first ...


As far as I know the only option for High output first is the single output version (tactical model, P3XT-A). It also has High output second & third :devil:

Reversing the levels would require a revision of the firmware. If the demand was great SF would offer this but I'm guessing that they have few requests from their primary buyers (MIL, LEO, etc.).


----------



## Johan ES (Feb 20, 2016)

precisionworks said:


> As far as I know the only option for High output first is the single output version (tactical model, P3XT-A). It also has High output second & third :devil:
> 
> Reversing the levels would require a revision of the firmware. If the demand was great SF would offer this but I'm guessing that they have few requests from their primary buyers (MIL, LEO, etc.).


Too bad... Have to look elsewhere, outside SureFire. Thank you!!


----------



## Dave D (Jul 24, 2016)

Does anyone know how easily or not the heads come off the latest version of the P3X?

Considering running one on 2 x 18500 1700mah batteries.


----------



## etc (Sep 10, 2016)

Is p3x still cool?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey its the P3X thread! Man a while ago I wanted this light sooo bad. Really glad I did not get it. CR123's get expensive and from what I have read the lights output drops quickly and run times are short. I still want a P2X at some point. I do not understand why these lights have the old XM-L's in them. I mean they are plenty capable but for how much these things cost youd think they would at least stay with the best of the latest XML2's. My research of the P3X and P2X led me to Solarforce and man! Well built, lots of options, they take almost any drop in, are available pre bored for 18650's and are cheap! Piecing one together on paper searching for the best drop ins and in the end I will have spent under 60 bucks!


----------



## fivemega (Sep 11, 2016)

khaleeq said:


> why bother adding a spacer rather making the extension tube appropriately taller.


*It is possible to use pair of 16670 with EXCAP in unbored P3X (7.4V, 2500mAh)*



etc said:


> *some P3X owners want to run a pair of 18500's *
> 
> I played with 18500 for a long time, never really satisifed. the problem is that the format is kind of abandoned by the manufacturers and is not developed like the 18650 format. The former is still stuck in the 1500 mAh land while 18650 is easily double that.


*It is possible to use pair of 18650 with EXCAP in bored out P3X (7.4V, 3500mAh)*


----------



## Dave D (Sep 22, 2016)

Surefire now have the P3X Fury with IntelliBeam listed on their site.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Sep 23, 2016)

Dave D said:


> Does anyone know how easily or not the heads come off the latest version of the P3X?


On my 2rd Gen P3X and also P2X the head is not glued. Therefore I can easy remove the head.



Dave D said:


> Surefire now have the P3X Fury with IntelliBeam listed on their site.


Nice find. Cant wait to see the light is everywhere available.  I like the Intellibeam.


----------



## khaleeq (Feb 17, 2017)

precisionworks said:


> I plotted the graph below using my integrating sphere & stopwatch. The blue line shows output of my bored P3X + one cell extender (2x18650) & the red line shows the standard length P3X running 3xCR123. Not an apples to apples comparison as 2x18650 provides far more available energy than 3xCR123.
> 
> Graph is plotted at 10 second intervals for the first 4 minutes & then at 1 minute intervals for the next 10 minutes (14 minutes total tested). A test running four hours is needed ...


Hi, I used your specs for boring and got mine bored by a local machinist. For that I am grateful to you. I am from Pakistan. Mine ran for 3 hours and 12 minutes with Keeppower 3500mAh batteries.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 17, 2017)

Just thinking out loud re the automatic step down on the P3X. Seems that if the light was turned on and run for a short period of time, turning it off then back on will bring it back on at the highest level.

Bill


----------



## etc (Feb 17, 2017)

I wish they had kept it constant at 700 lumens or the level where it ends up after the step down.

Instead of this step down nonsense.


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 17, 2017)

etc said:


> I wish they had kept it constant at 700 lumens or the level where it ends up after the step down.
> 
> Instead of this step down nonsense.



I agree, 700 or so probably isn't that much of a drop from 1000 to the human eye. That time in the initial max output (30sec?) would translate into a bit more time on regulation, especially for those who use primaries.
But hey, lumens sell.


----------



## etc (Feb 18, 2017)

It's the heat I am worried about. If the 2-minute 1000 lumen rating is so hot for the light they have to detune it, I would rather not have it in the first place. Just advertise it as a 600 or 700 lumen light so it can maintain that for an hour.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 18, 2017)

etc said:


> I wish they had kept it constant at 700 lumens or the level where it ends up after the step down.
> 
> Instead of this step down nonsense.



You took the words from my mouth. This is what I think with every light with this step down feature after some or a few minutes. For sure this is because of the lumen race: advertising a higher lumen value sells. But for the main part of the runtime this high lumen value is not available and at the same time it shortens the practical runtime of the light. I consider this as a sort of fraud.


----------



## etc (Feb 18, 2017)

I wish P3x was cheaper. Close to 200 tokens, there is a lot of competition in that range. It's not heatsinked nor potted. I would buy it maybe for $60. If heat is such a serious problem that it causes a step-down, I would rather not deal with heat to begin with. What's wrong with the lumens produced by P2x, 500 or 600 in the latest version.

Kind of O/T but I wish Surefire made a 3-cell version of the G2x polymer light, keeping lumens the same but extending runtime.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 18, 2017)

etc said:


> I wish P3x was cheaper. Close to 200 tokens, there is a lot of competition in that range. It's not heatsinked nor potted. I would buy it maybe for $60. If heat is such a serious problem that it causes a step-down, I would rather not deal with heat to begin with. What's wrong with the lumens produced by P2x, 500 or 600 in the latest version.
> 
> Kind of O/T but I wish Surefire made a 3-cell version of the G2x polymer light, keeping lumens the same but extending runtime.



I fully agree. When the physical body sets the limit for heat dissipation or the battery capacity sets the limit for brightness maintaining it's better to prioritize the runtime at lower brightness instead. That is much more useful.


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 18, 2017)

Don't forget the variant that was supposed to be able to run on two AA, aside from 3x123. 
Would have been nice to get hands on one for testing.


----------



## etc (Feb 18, 2017)

In the low mode of P3x, I could load up 2xAA cells in it. they would fit nicely wrapped in about 4 FRNs. Has anyone ran such an experiment?

Not optimum I realize but in a pinch.


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 19, 2017)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Just thinking out loud re the automatic step down on the P3X. Seems that if the light was turned on and run for a short period of time, turning it off then back on will bring it back on at the highest level.
> 
> Bill



Bill, I believe the reset is controlled by a thermistor on the PCB. As long as it reads above xxx degrees it will not step back up to the highest setting.


----------



## Lumencrazy (Feb 19, 2017)

Swedpat said:


> You took the words from my mouth. This is what I think with every light with this step down feature after some or a few minutes. For sure this is because of the lumen race: advertising a higher lumen value sells. But for the main part of the runtime this high lumen value is not available and at the same time it shortens the practical runtime of the light. I consider this as a sort of fraud.




So true!!!! Lumens sell. Even when they are inflated. People will choose to buy the higher lumen flashlight. All a manufacture has to do is print New i_mproved "Now 1500 Lumens" on the box. The purchaser wants to believe in what he just bought and will not even want to pay attention to any contradictory information. So many studies have shown that to be the reality and the manufacturers know that. When was the last time someone actually tested a light in an Ulbricht Integrating Sphere? The only way to get the true value._


----------



## etc (Feb 19, 2017)

yeah and I wish surefire hadn't sank that low like myriad chinese vendors that advertise 300 lumen lights as 900 lumen lights.

P3x is not a 1000 lumen light, period. Only for a very short while.


----------



## RobertMM (Feb 19, 2017)

Like a 600 lumen light with a burst mode, if you will.
Some may not like it(I don't), but it may make sense for its intended users.


----------



## etc (Feb 20, 2017)

Makes sense


----------



## search_and_rescue (Mar 21, 2017)

Sharing photos of my SureFire(R) P3XC-A *P3X Fury®​*



image sharing sites



image sharing sites



image sharing sites



free upload pictures



free upload pictures



free upload pictures


----------



## etc (Aug 14, 2017)

I am looking at getting a used P3x that does not turn on. What could be the reason why a Fury would not turn on? most likely a bad tailcap I assume?

I don't have the luxury of swapping tailcaps or trying anything else at this point, just making likely assumptions.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 14, 2017)

The driver died in mine after I dropped it.
P


----------



## fivemega (Aug 14, 2017)

etc said:


> I am looking at getting a used P3x that does not turn on. What could be the reason why a Fury would not turn on? most likely a bad tailcap I assume?


*Load it with all 3 new battery, do not place tail cap.
Use jumper wire and connect battery negative to bare metal body edge. If works, then problem is tail switch.*


----------



## Therealjbyrd (Dec 11, 2017)

Would 2 -5000mah batteries be too much mah for a p3x with 2-18650 converted body?


----------



## fivemega (Dec 11, 2017)

Therealjbyrd said:


> Would 2 -5000mah batteries be too much mah for a p3x with 2-18650 converted body?


*Welcome to CPF
5000mAh 18650 does NOT exist yet.
Voltage of 2x18650 in series are within the range of P3X and will work fine.
P3X is regulated and extra mAh will not harm or cause failure.*


----------

